# WHIEDG XV (I) - Me Fail English?



## Rally Vincent (14 Aug. 2022)

​
Allen Spielern, alt wie neu, ein Willkommen zu WHIEDG XV (I). Die Spieler sind:

*Buster
Cherubini
Glamour Girl
Hope
jbon
Jeaniholic
Jens4975
Marco2
Max100
Mephisto
Nik1979
PanzerHirn
redfive
Rolli
SissyMFan
SteveJ
TNT
Tolotos*

Die


Spoiler: Spielregeln



*Ziel des Spiels*

#1 - Alle Spieler starten auf Feld 0. Es gibt sieben Felder. Erreicht ein Spieler das siebente Feld, hat derjenige gewonnen, der auf dem Feld mit der niedrigsten Nummer steht. Befinden sich dort mehrere Spieler, geht das Spiel so lange weiter, bis ein einziger Spieler auf dem Feld mit der niedrigsten Nummer steht.

#2 - Es können so viele Leute mitspielen, wie es Interessenten gibt. Es sollten aber mindestens 7 Spieler sein.

*Wie wird gespielt?*

#3 - Ich gebe eine Kategorie vor - etwas wie "Zählt fünf Dinge auf, die stinken" oder "Welche vier Dinge sollte man im Straßenverkehr beachten?".

#4 - Jeder Spieler schickt mir bis zum Ablauf der Frist seine Antworten *per PN*. Ich werte die Antworten aus und poste sie.

#5 - Der/Die Spieler mit den wenigsten erzielten Punkten rückt ein Feld vor. Haben zwei oder mehr Spieler gleich wenige Punkte, rücken sie alle vor, es sei denn, alle Spieler haben dieselbe Punktzahl. Dann ist es eine Nullrunde.

#6 - *Der Gebrauch von Internetresourcen wie Google, Wikipedia und sonstigen Seiten ist nicht erlaubt. Ebenso untersagt ist das Absprechen von Antworten im Thread, per PN oder e-mail etc. untereinander oder die Inanspruchnahme sonstiger anderer Personen (ob die Oma oder den Nobelpreisträger für Literatur, fünf Kinderbücher müsst ihr allein benennen).*

#7 - Die Antworten müssen nicht ernsthaft sein… Witzantworten sind gestattet, sollten aber nicht überhand nehmen. Außerdem sinkt damit die Chance, Punkte zu machen (s.u.)

#8 - Wer eine Abgabefrist verpaßt, rückt zusätzlich zu dem/den Letzten auf. Wer insgesamt drei Abgabefristen versäumt oder sich auf Feld sechs befindet und die Abgabefrist nicht einhält, scheidet aus.

Wie wird gepunktet?

#8 - Jede Antwort, die von mehr als einem Spieler genannt wird, gibt Punkte. Gibt es auf die Kategorie Nennt fünf Tiere achtmal die Antwort Löwe, so ist diese Antwort 8 Punkte wert. Die Punktzahl aller Antworten wird zusammengerechnet (siehe das Beispiel unten). Antworten, die nur einmal genannt werden, geben keine Punkte.

#9 - Die Punktzahl für jede Runde wird einzeln ausgerechnet; die Punkte aus den vorherigen Runden werden nicht in die nächste Runde mitgenommen.

*Das Bespiel:

Kategorie:* Nennt fünf Tiere

Spieler A: Löwe, Hund, Katze, Ameise
Spieler B: Löwe, Hund, Katze, Pferd
Spieler C: Löwe, Hund, Pferd, Ameise
Spieler D: Löwe, Hund, Ameisenbär, Gummientchen

*Punkte*
Löwe A, B, C, D = 4 Punkte
Hund A, B, C, D = 4 Punkte
Katze A, B = 2 Punkte
Pferd B, C = 2 Punkte
Ameise A, C = 2 Punkte

*keine Punkte*

Ameisenbär D
Gummiente D

*Ergebnis*
A 12
B 12
C 12
D 8

D rückt ein Feld vor.

*Dauer*

Das Spiel wird je nach Spieleranzahl eine Weile dauern. Wer schon weiß, daß er zu einer Zeit nicht online sein wird, kann auch die nächsten Kategorien im Voraus haben und mir die Antworten zuschicken, sodaß auch bei Abwesenheit weiter mitgespielt werden kann.



einzuhalten, ist Ehrensache. Bitte diskutiert insbesondere keine Antworten für die_ aktuelle_ Spielrunde in thread (das sage ich aus Erfahrung  ), dafür umso lieber nach der Auswertung. Wer Fragen hat, gerne per PN an mich.

*Wegen der großen Anzahl von Spielern rücken in dieser Ausgabe die Spieler mit den beiden niedrigsten Punktzahlen auf.*

Sofern zeitlich möglich, verschicke ich am Tag vor Ablauf der Abgabefrist Erinnerungen per PN an diejenigen, die noch nicht abgegeben haben. Es ist aber jeder selbst für das Einhalten der Abgabefrist verantwortlich.

Game trivia ist immer willkommen. 

*Kategorie 1: Nennt fünf Nachteile von Übergewicht. 
Abgabefrist: Abgabeschluß ist Mittwoch, 17. August 2022, 21:00 Uhr*

Viel Spaß und viel Glück.


----------



## SissyMFan (14 Aug. 2022)

Endlich geht's los!


----------



## Nik1979 (14 Aug. 2022)

Na das geht ja gleich gut los. 


Aber Hauptsache es geht los.


----------



## TNT (14 Aug. 2022)

Yippie 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Tolotos (14 Aug. 2022)

Diesmal plane ich ganz fest einen haushohen Sieg.
(Ihr müsst dazu natürlich passend antworten. )


----------



## TNT (14 Aug. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Diesmal plane ich ganz fest einen haushohen Sieg.
> (Ihr müsst dazu natürlich passend antworten. )



Ich spiele zum ersten Mal mit und hoffe auf Anfängerglück...😁😁😁


----------



## Rally Vincent (15 Aug. 2022)

Als weiterer Spieler hat sich *scherholder2k* noch gemeldet.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2022)

Auf geht's


----------



## redfive (17 Aug. 2022)

Na dann...


----------



## Hope (17 Aug. 2022)

Hurra, es geht los, es geeeeht looooos! 


Huch, heut ist ja schon Mittwoch, oder? Jessas.... schnell noch die Antworten abschicken.... 
Freu mich schon auf die Auswertung!


----------



## willis (17 Aug. 2022)

Bin auch dabei, glaub ich









Rally


----------



## Rally Vincent (17 Aug. 2022)

willis schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, glaub ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abgeben nicht vergessen.


----------



## willis (17 Aug. 2022)

Puh, war knapp. Mir fiel nix zum 5. Grund ein...


----------



## Rally Vincent (17 Aug. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 1 (Nachteile von Übergewicht)*
Größere Kleidung/Schwierigkeiten, die richtige Konfektionsgröße zu finden/(Probleme beim) Klamottenkaufen (ist schwieriger)/Kleidung zu eng/Passende Kleidung schwer zu finden/Klamotten passen nicht/Hosen rutschen/X(…)XL-Kleidung/Übergroße Kleidung (14) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, TNT, Tolotos, willis
(Starkes) Schwitzen/Man schwitzt (schnell) (8) – Buster, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan, TNT, willis
Beweglichkeit/Unsportlicher/Bewegungseinschränkungen/Unbeweglich (7) – Buster, Glamour Girl, Hope, Marco2, PanzerHirn, Rolli, willis
Erhöhtes Risiko, schwer zu erkranken/Gesundheitliche Probleme/Ungesund/Schlecht für die Gesundheit/Krankheiten (6) – Cherubini, Jens4975, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan, TNT
Schlechte Kondition/Kondition fehlt/Keine Kondition (6) – Glamour Girl, jbon, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, SteveJ
Atemnot/Schnell außer Atem/Kurzatmigkeit (5) – Buster, Jens4975, Marco2, SissyMFan, willis
Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen/Gefahr für Herzkrankheiten/Belastung Herz-Kreislauf-System/Risiko von Herzinfarkt (5) – Glamour Girl, Hope, Nik1979, redfive, Tolotos
(Höheres Risiko für) Diabetes (5) – Buster, Glamour Girl, Hope, Jeaniholic, SteveJ
Blutdruck zu hoch/Bluthochdruck (4) – jbon, Nik1979, Rolli, SteveJ
Gelenkbeschwerden/Körpergelenke werden überlastet/Erhöhter Verschleiß in den Gelenken/Knieprobleme (4) – Glamour Girl, Jeaniholic, redfive, SissyMFan
Hänseleien/Leute lästern/Diskriminierung/Spott anderer Leute (4) – Hope, Jens4975, redfive, TNT
Platzbedarf/Nachbar hat im Flieger weniger Platz/Fliegen/Kein Platz (4) – jbon, scherholder2k, TNT, willis
Unästhetisch/Sieht schlecht aus/Unattraktiv/Optisch häßlich (4) – Cherubini, Jeaniholic, Mephisto, PanzerHirn
Hohes Cholesterin (2) – SteveJ, Tolotos
Kurze/Geringere Lebenserwartung (2) – Jeaniholic, redfive


*Antworten ohne Punkte*
Alles teurer – Rolli
Depressionen – Rolli
Dicker Bauch – Tolotos
Doof (als Filmpartner) – scherholder2k
Doppelkinn – Nik1979
Hula-Hoop-Ring bleibt stecken – scherholder2k
Niedrige Lebensqualität – Rolli
Partnersuche beim Wippen schwierig – scherholder2k
Probleme beim Treppensteigen – Tolotos
Rückenprobleme – SteveJ
Eingeschränkte körperliche Sicht (keine Füße mehr) – jbon
Ständig dicker Hals – scherholder2k
Unglücklich – Jens4975
Verdauungsprobleme – Cherubini
Weniger Glück bei der Partnersuche – Cherubini


*Punkte Runde 1*
Marco2 (40)
Buster (39)
PanzerHirn (39)
Mephisto (38)
willis (38)
SissyMFan (37)
TNT (36)
Hope (35)
Jeaniholic (29)
Jens4975 (29)
redfive (29)
jbon (28)
Glamour Girl (27)
Cherubini (24)
Nik1979 (23)
Tolotos (21)
SteveJ (17)
Rolli (11)
scherholder2k (4)


*scherholder2k* und *Rolli *sind anfällig für die Schwerkraft.
*Max100 *hat die Abgabefrist versäumt und rückt ein Feld auf.


Quote of the round: Nimm Dich in Acht, ich hatte heute 8 Stunden Schlaf! Fühl mich wie auf Drogen. 
Spielleiter, die wegen eines fehlenden / Formatierungsprobleme hatten: 1


*Kategorie 2: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man Meditation in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Sonntag, 21. August 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 1*
0 - Buster, Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic,
Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive,
SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
1 – Max100, Rolli, scherholder2k,
2 -
3 -
4 -
5 -
6 -
7 -

ausgeschieden -


----------



## Nik1979 (17 Aug. 2022)

Puh, das war ja schonmal knapp. Zumal das mit den 2 Aufrückern ja noch gefährlicher ist.


----------



## TNT (18 Aug. 2022)

Puh jetzt sehe ich erst, wieviel Arbeit du mit dem Spiel hast 😨. Deshalb nochmal Danke für deine Mühe Rally 😇


----------



## willis (18 Aug. 2022)

Meditation ist doof, man gut das bis Sonntag Zeit is


----------



## Hope (19 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Puh jetzt sehe ich erst, wieviel Arbeit du mit dem Spiel hast 😨. Deshalb nochmal Danke für deine Mühe Rally 😇


Jetzt schon den Spielleiter zu bauchpinseln hilft Dir aber auch nicht für die nächste Runde. 

 Glaubs mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche.



Aber es ist herrlich wieder mit Euch allen hier spielen zu dürfen!


----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Jetzt schon den Spielleiter zu bauchpinseln hilft Dir aber auch nicht für die nächste Runde.
> 
> Glaubs mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche.


Ach du hast schon bauchgepinselt? Frechheit 🤯🤣


----------



## Hope (19 Aug. 2022)

Ja was denkst Du denn, spiel ja schon lange genug mit.... ähm ich meine natürlich, iiiich doch nicht, sind nur Gerüchte die ich von einem Freund eines Freundes gehört hab. 




Es soll schon Überweisungen auf ein Nummernkonto gegeben haben, Geldkoffer in Postfächern, Bikinibilder, ... aber hilft nix, Rally ist unbestechlich.


----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)

Dann probier ich es mit Alkohol, jeder mag Alkohol 🍺🍻🥂🥃🍷🤣🤣


----------



## Hope (19 Aug. 2022)

Kannst ja dann mal hier posten, obs funktioniert hat.


----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)

Nein sonst überschüttet ihr ihn mit billigem Plempel 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rally Vincent (19 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Dann probier ich es mit Alkohol Schokolade, jeder mag Alkohol Schokolade 🍫



Ich hab's mal korrigiert... 



Hope schrieb:


> Es soll schon Überweisungen auf ein Nummernkonto gegeben haben, Geldkoffer in Postfächern, Bikinibilder, ... aber hilft nix, Rally ist unbestechlich.



Von den meisten Spielern bitte keine Bikini-Bilder. 😵‍💫


----------



## TNT (19 Aug. 2022)

Ich sehe das 🐤 schon vor mir....🤣


----------



## Tolotos (19 Aug. 2022)

willis schrieb:


> Meditation ist doof, man gut das bis Sonntag Zeit is


Tipp: Abwarten hilft nicht, nachdenken erst recht nicht. Die ersten Gedanken sind die richtigen... 



Hope schrieb:


> Ja was denkst Du denn, spiel ja schon lange genug mit.... ähm ich meine natürlich, iiiich doch nicht, sind nur Gerüchte die ich von einem Freund eines Freundes gehört hab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast das Bündel Bargeld im geheimen Astloch der Eiche am alten Bahnhof vergessen... 😊


----------



## Hope (19 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich sehe das 🐤 schon vor mir....🤣


So so, Du glaubst also mit ...


Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Von den meisten Spielern bitte keine Bikini-Bilder. 😵‍💫


... war ich gemeint und ich solle es besser mit Schokolade versuchen? 











Tolotos schrieb:


> Du hast das Bündel Bargeld im geheimen Astloch der Eiche am alten Bahnhof vergessen... 😊


Stimmt, da war ja noch was, Baumi.... aber mal ehrlich, wer faßt schon freiwillig in so ein mysteriöses Astloch?


----------



## Nik1979 (20 Aug. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> ... war ich gemeint und ich solle es besser mit Schokolade versuchen?


Ein Küken im Bikini? Sieht bestimmt lustig aus. 



Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Dann probier ich es mit Alkohol Schokolade, jeder mag Alkohol Schokolade 🍫


Die goldenen Kundenkarte von Milka, Toblerone und RitterSport geht heute an dich raus.


----------



## Tolotos (20 Aug. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war ja noch was, Baumi.... aber mal ehrlich, wer faßt schon freiwillig in so ein mysteriöses Astloch?


Für den Sieg in einem derartig wichtigen und von einem Millionenpublikum weltweit mit Spannung verfolgten Wettbewerb tut man doch ALLES.
(Und meine Bikinifigur ist ... hmm, nunja ... )


----------



## Tolotos (20 Aug. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Ein Küken im Bikini? Sieht bestimmt lustig aus.








> Die goldenen Kundenkarte von Milka, Toblerone und RitterSport geht heute an dich raus.


JETZT weiß ich, wie du früher also gewonnen hast.
Well played...


----------



## Nik1979 (20 Aug. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> JETZT weiß ich, wie du früher also gewonnen hast.
> Well played...


Mist, da habe ich mich verraten. Aber jetzt ist es ja nur Schokolade. Was denkst du was es früher alles war. Ich sage nur: Mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Auto... 😂


----------



## willis (21 Aug. 2022)

Sch..., alles auf Sonntag gesetzt, nicht bis um 21:00 geschafft




Gut für Euch, doof für mich
Die nächste Runde ist die meine


----------



## Rally Vincent (21 Aug. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 2 (Meditation)* 
Entspannung (12) – Buster, Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, Tolotos
Yoga (11) – Buster, Glamour Girl, jbon, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, SteveJ, Tolotos
(Zen-)Buddhismus/Buddha (8) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Mephisto, SteveJ, Tolotos
Ruhe(zustand)/Stille (5) – Cherubini, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, TNT
(Atem-)Übungen (4) – Hope, Mephisto, Nik1979, Tolotos
Indien (4) – jbon, Jeaniholic, redfive, SissyMFan
Lotussitz/Schneidersitz (4) – jbon, Jeaniholic, Nik1979, TNT
Om/Mantra (4) – Jeaniholic, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, redfive
Konzentration (3) – Marco2, Rolli, TNT
Esoterik (2) – Mephisto, PanzerHirn
Seelisches Gleichgewicht/Innere Ruhe/Ruhezustand (2) – Cherubini, jbon
Streßabbau (2) – Nik1979, redfive


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Achtsamkeit – Buster
Asiatische Mönche – PanzerHirn
Ausgeglichenheit erlangen – TNT
Bewusstseinszustand – Buster
Duftkerzen – Hope
Einschlafhilfe – Rolli
Erholung – Rolli
Fokussieren auf einen Punkt – TNT
Gedanken – SissyMFan
Guru – jbon
Heilen – Buster
Klangschalen – Cherubini
Meditationsmusik – Hope
Räucherstäbchen – Marco2
Tantra – SteveJ
Tempel – Glamour Girl
Tibet – SteveJ
Yogis (die indischen, nicht der Ex-Bundestrainer) – Tolotos



*Punkte Runde 2*
Tolotos (35)
Marco2 (34)
Nik1979 (33)
SissyMFan (32)
Glamour Girl (31)
Jeaniholic (31)
SteveJ (31)
Mephisto (30)
PanzerHirn (29)
Cherubini (27)
redfive (26)
Hope (24)
Buster (23)
jbon (21)
Rolli (20)
TNT (12)


*TNT* und *Rolli* schweben in eine höhere Sphäre.
*Jens4975*, *Max100*, *scherholder2k* und *willis *haben die Abgabefrist versäumt und rücken ein Feld auf.

Quote of the round: Wieder eine schwere Frage. Du willst es also wissen.



*Kategorie 3: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit Weltraumteleskopen in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Donnerstag, 25. August 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 2*
0 - Buster, Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, SteveJ, Tolotos
1 – Jens4975, TNT, willis
2 - Max100, Rolli, scherholder2k
3 - 
4 - 
5 - 
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden -


----------



## TNT (21 Aug. 2022)

Boah richtig verkackt 😨


----------



## Tolotos (21 Aug. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Punkte Runde 2*
> Tolotos (35)


Jetzt kann ich es ja verraten: Ich bin Meditationsprofi und sitze nicht auf dem Stuhl, sondern schwebe im Lotussitz zwei handbreit darüber...🧘‍♂️



willis schrieb:


> Sch..., alles auf Sonntag gesetzt, nicht bis um 21:00 geschafft





Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Jens4975*, *Max100*, *scherholder2k* und *willis *haben die Abgabefrist versäumt und rücken ein Feld auf.



Nicht groß nachdenken, sondern sofort die 5 ersten Begriffe runter schreiben und abschicken.
Pro-Tipp: Vom Nachdenken wird es nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil...


----------



## Hope (21 Aug. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: Vom Nachdenken wird es nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil...


Na allerdings... grmpf!  Ich hatte erst "Klangschalen" (Gruß an Cherunini  ) und "Räucherstäbchen" (Gruß an Marco2  ), mich dann aber lieber für "Meditationsmusik" und "Duftkerzen" entschieden.... (wo ist denn hier der Smiley mit dem Facepalm?!)
Aber ist ja nochmal gut gegangen diese Runde.


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Aug. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> (wo ist denn hier der Smiley mit dem Facepalm?!)


Hier isser: 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Hope (25 Aug. 2022)

Jessas, es ist ja gleich schon wieder Abgabe!

 

 
Schnell noch meine Antworten rausschicken...


----------



## Rally Vincent (25 Aug. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 3 (Weltraumteleskop)* 
Hubble (15) – Buster, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Weltraum/Das All/Weltall (9) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, SissyMFan
James Webb(-Teleskop) (8) – Hope, jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ, Tolotos
Sterne(nhimmel)/Sternengucker (8) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, Tolotos, willis
Astronomie (5) – Cherubini, redfive, Rolli, SteveJ, willis
(Ferne) Galaxien (5) – Glamour Girl, Marco2, PanzerHirn, TNT, Tolotos
NASA (5) – jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
Bilder (aus der Ferne)/Fotos (3) – Hope, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan
(Erd-)Umlaufbahn (3) – Marco2, Nik1979, TNT
Universum/Milchstraße (3) – Buster, Glamour Girl, willis
(Weltraum-)Forschung/Erforschung des Weltalls (3) – Mephisto, TNT, willis
Teleskop (2) – Nik1979, SissyMFan
Spiralnebel/Galaktische Nebel (2) – Glamour Girl, Tolotos


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Aliens – Rolli
Astronaut – Marco2
Außerhalb der Erdatmosphäre – Jens4975
Blick in die Vergangenheit – Rolli
Deep Field – Mephisto
ESA – Buster
Exorbitante Kosten – TNT
Fernglas – Cherubini
James Bond – jbon
Keppler – redfive
Nacht – Cherubini
Planetenforschung – Rolli
SETI – Glamour Girl
Space Shuttle – jbon
Spiegel – jbon
Spitzer-Teleskop – SteveJ
TESS – redfive
Verbesserte Bildauflösung – jeaniholic


*Punkte Runde 3*
Hope (43)
Tolotos (38)
Jens4975 (37)
Nik1979 (37)
SissyMFan (37)
PanzerHirn (36)
Mephisto (35)
Buster (35)
willis (34)
SteveJ (33)
Jeaniholic (28)
redfive (28)
TNT (26)
Glamour Girl (25)
jbon (24)
Cherubini (22)
Marco2 (22)
Rolli (13)


*Rolli*, *Cherubini* und *Marco2 *sind ganz entrückt.
*scherholder2k *hat die Abgabefrist versäumt und rückt ein Feld auf.
*Max100 *hat die Abgabefrist zum dritten Mal versäumt und scheidet aus dem Spiel aus.

 Quote of the round: n/a
Spieler, ihre Antworten mit Fußnoten versehen haben: 2


*Kategorie 4: Nennt fünf Dinge, die man an einem Mädchenabend macht.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Dienstag, 30. August 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 3*
0 - Buster, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, SteveJ, Tolotos
1 – Cherubini, Jens4975, Marco2, TNT, willis
2 - 
3 - Rolli, scherholder2k
4 - 
5 - 
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden: Max100 -


----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)

Also wirklich Küken ....





🙃🙃🙃🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)

Zur neuen Aufgabe: ich war noch nie auf einem Mädchenabend, mal bei Hope und Miss Justice "bauchpinseln" 😇


----------



## SissyMFan (25 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> ich war noch nie auf einem Mädchenabend


Ich auch nicht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Glamour Girl (25 Aug. 2022)

Ich möchte der Auswertung der letzten Kategorie höflichst als in einem Punkt fehlerhaft widersprechen:

Nämlich habe ich ebenfalls den auch von den Mitspielern Buster und willis genannten Begriff _"Milchstraße"_ eingesandt - dieser wird dadurch drei Punkte wert, die zu meinen 22 hinzuzuaddieren sind, wodurch ich auf insgesamt 25 Punkte für diese Runde komme und nicht mehr aufrücke.

Danke. 😉


----------



## jens4975 (25 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Also wirklich Küken ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und bei der nächsten Runde hat sie quasi Heimvorteil…


----------



## Rally Vincent (25 Aug. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Ich möchte der Auswertung der letzten Kategorie höflichst als in einem Punkt fehlerhaft widersprechen:
> 
> Nämlich habe ich ebenfalls den auch von den Mitspielern Buster und willis genannten Begriff _"Milchstraße"_ eingesandt - dieser wird dadurch drei Punkte wert, die zu meinen 22 hinzuzuaddieren sind, wodurch ich auf insgesamt 25 Punkte für diese Runde komme und nicht mehr aufrücke.
> 
> Danke. 😉



Ganz recht, habe ich übersehen. Ist berichtigt, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Nik1979 (25 Aug. 2022)

Mädchenabend? What? 😱
Und Abgabefrist schon nächsten Dienstag. So schnell werde ich mich nicht umoperieren lassen und Zugang zu einem Mädchenabend bekommen können, damit ich die Frage beantworten kann.


----------



## Hope (26 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Also wirklich Küken ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das ist das erste Mal in meinem Leben, daß ich so bezeichnet werde. Und das beste daran ist, ich hatte Rally vorhin noch geschrieben, daß ich kein gutes Gefühl heute hab, was meine Antworten angeht. 

Btw, wer waren die Nerds mit den Fußnoten? Ich wars nicht. 



TNT schrieb:


> ich war noch nie auf einem Mädchenabend


Ich auch nicht!!! 


Mädelsabende.... sowas gibt wirklich? Ich kenn nur Männerabende... da war ich schon öfters dabei. 


jens4975 schrieb:


> Und bei der nächsten Runde hat sie quasi Heimvorteil…


Ja von wegen... und ganz ehrlich, ich glaub da hab ich nix verpaßt.


----------



## Cherubini (26 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ichh war noch nie auf einem Mädchenabend.


Offenbar wird da neuerdings für WHIEDG gepaukt ...


----------



## Glamour Girl (26 Aug. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Ganz recht, habe ich übersehen. Ist berichtigt, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## jbon (27 Aug. 2022)

Wenn wir vollkommen klischeehaftig und entgegen jeder politische Korrektheit mal das Hinschreiben, was uns dazu so einfällt, finden wir doch bestimmt eine gemeinsame Wortbasis, oder?


----------



## TNT (27 Aug. 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Wenn wir vollkommen klischeehaftig und entgegen jeder politische Korrektheit mal das Hinschreiben, was uns dazu so einfällt, finden wir doch bestimmt eine gemeinsame Wortbasis, oder?


Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

21.08 Uhr die Spannung steigt


----------



## Rally Vincent (30 Aug. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 4 (Mädelsabend)* 
Sekt/Prosecco/Alkohol (trinken) (13) – Buster, Cherubini, Glamour Girl, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
(Über andere/nicht anwesende Frauen) Lästern (9) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, PanzerHirn, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Schwatzen/Klatsch austauschen/Quatschen (6) – jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Nik1979, redfive
Über Männer sprechen/Schimpfen/ Männer bewerten (6) – Hope, jbon, Nik1979, TNT, Tolotos, willis
(Salate) Essen (5) – Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, PanzerHirn, redfive
Frauenfilme schauen/Schnulzen gucken (5) – Glamour Girl, Hope, Jens4975, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
Modetips austauschen/Über Klamotten reden/Neuste Klamotten vorführen/Anprobe von Sachen (4) – Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Nik1979
Stripper/Chippendales (buchen) (4) – Buster, SteveJ, TNT, willis
Musik (hören) (3) – Buster, Cherubini, TNT
Selfies (mit DUCKFACE) machen (3) – Cherubini, Marco2, PanzerHirn
Lachen (2) – Marco2, Tolotos
Tanzen (2) – jbon, Marco2


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Bier trinken – redfive
Bowle – Buster
Chillen – SteveJ
Fremdgehen – Rolli
Gemeinsam auf Toilette gehen – willis
Haare flechten – Hope
Ins Kino gehen – Rolli
Mädels bedienen – Rolli
Männerabend machen – Rolli
Nägel lackieren – Hope
Party – Buster
Partyspiele spielen – Glamour Girl
Sich zum Clown machen – Rolli
Über Sex reden – Glamour Girl
Umstyling – Nik1979
Was Süßes essen (und dann über die Kalorien jammern) – Tolotos
Wein trinken – redfive
Wellness – SteveJ


*Punkte Runde 4*
Jens4975 (38)
Jeaniholic (37)
PanzerHirn (35)
TNT (35)
Cherubini (32)
willis (32)
jbon (31)
Tolotos (30)
Nik1979 (29)
Glamour Girl (27)
redfive (24)
SteveJ (22)
Buster (20)
Hope (20)
Marco2 (18)
Rolli (0)


*Rolli *und *Marco2 *gehen gemeinsam aufs… nächste Feld
*Mephisto *und *SissyMFan *haben die Abgabefrist versäumt und rücken ein Feld auf.
*scherholder2k *hat zum dritten Mal die Abgabefrist versäumt und scheidet aus dem Spiel aus.

Quote of the round: Ich kenn von Mädelsabenden zwar nur die Bilder, und dann auch nur die zensierten, aber dennoch denk ich mir folgendes:



*Kategorie 5: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit Telefonzellen in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Sonntag, 04. September 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 4*
0 - Buster, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SteveJ, Tolotos
1 – Cherubini, Jens4975, Mephisto, SissyMFan, TNT, willis
2 - Marco2
3 - 
4 - Rolli
5 - 
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Das lief gut 😇 Und eines ist auch klar....Jens ist anscheinend Stammgast auf Mädelsabende 🤣🤣


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Redfive hat doch mit 24 Punkten mehr als 4 Mitspieler, weshalb geht er dann aufs nächste Feld? 🤔


----------



## Rally Vincent (30 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Redfive hat doch mit 24 Punkten mehr als 4 Mitspieler, weshalb geht er dann aufs nächste Feld? 🤔



Danke, hab's berichtigt. Bin zur Zeit ziemlich im Streß, wirkt sich leider aus.


----------



## Nik1979 (30 Aug. 2022)

Die Antworten lassen doch viel auf die anderen Mitspieler schließen: In Redfive's Welt trinken Frauen wenn sie untereinander sind die ganze Zeit. Bei Marco2 tanzen, lachen und quatschen Frauen ein bisschen und essen ab und zu noch ein bisschen. Rolli hat Mädels- eher mit Männerabend verwechselt oder er kennt interessante Frauen und bei GG geht's nur um Party, Sex und Lästereien. 😄


----------



## Hope (30 Aug. 2022)

Oh man, was für eine Runde! 

 Und beihnahe hätts mich erwischt!


----------



## Tolotos (30 Aug. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Rolli hat Mädels- eher mit Männerabend verwechselt


Quasi "Was kann Mann an einem Mädelsabend tun?"
Das hatte ich zuerst auch kurz falsch gelesen...




Hope schrieb:


> Oh man, was für eine Runde!
> 
> Und beihnahe hätts mich erwischt!


Und das ausgerechnet bei DIESER Frage???


----------



## jens4975 (31 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Das lief gut 😇 Und eines ist auch klar....Jens ist anscheinend Stammgast auf Mädelsabende 🤣🤣


Ich kenne mich auch mit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg gut aus ohne daran teilgenommen zu haben


----------



## Buster (31 Aug. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Redfive hat doch mit 24 Punkten mehr als 4 Mitspieler, weshalb geht er dann aufs nächste Feld? 🤔



Danke fürs aufpassen TNT 🍻


----------



## TNT (4 Sep. 2022)

Es kribbelt schön langsam...


----------



## Rally Vincent (4 Sep. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 5 (Telefonzelle)* 
Gelb(e Farbe)/Gelbe Box/Gelbes Häuschen (13) – Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos
Telefonbuch/(Zerfledderte/Hängende) Telefonbücher (zerrissen) (10) – Buster; Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT
Telefonkarte(n ) (8) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, jbon, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Mephisto, SissyMFan, SteveJ
Groschen/(Geld)münzen/Münztelefon/20 Pfennig/Kleingeld (7) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Tolotos
Telefon(ieren)/Fernsprecher (7) – Hope, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan, Tolotos
Defekt/Abgerissener Hörer/Beschädigt/Kaputt/Außer Betrieb (6) – Buster, Glamour Girl, Jeaniholic, Mephisto, Rolli, TNT
Gab’s früher/Vergangenheit/80er Jahre/Nicht mehr vorhanden/Rarität (5) – Hope, jbon, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, Rolli
Uringeruch/Typischer (ekliger) Geruch/Stinken (4) – Glamour Girl, Jens4975, Rolli, TNT
Besetzt/ Von Dauerquatscher blockiert/Schlange stehen (3) – Buster, Glamour Girl, jbon
Telefonhörer (3) – Buster, Cherubini, Marco2
(Deutsche) Post (2) – TNT, Tolotos
London (2) – Cherubini, Nik1979


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Außer Betrieb – Buster
Dirty Harry – Nik1979
Dreckig – Rolli
Eng – Jens4975
Filmkulisse – jbon
Grau – SissyMFan
Münzschlitz – SteveJ
Ruf doch mal an – SteveJ
Spinnweben – PanzerHirn
Strippe – Marco2
Superman – Tolotos
Zeitbegrenzung – Cherubini



*Punkte Runde 5*
Jeaniholic (44)
Mephisto (44)
Hope (42)
Marco2 (38)
SissyMFan (38)
PanzerHirn (35)
TNT (35)
Jens4975 (34)
Glamour Girl (34)
SteveJ (31)
Buster (29)
jbon (29)
Tolotos (29)
Nik1979 (27)
Rolli (25)
Cherubini (20) 

Rolli und Cherubini fallen in das Rückgeldausgabefach.
redfive und willis haben die Abgabefrist versäumt und rücken ein Feld auf.

Quote of the round: n/a


*Kategorie 6: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit John Lennon in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Donnerstag, 08. September 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 5*
0 - Buster, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ, Tolotos
1 – Jens4975, Mephisto, redfive, SissyMFan, TNT
2 - Cherubini, Marco2, willis
3 - 
4 - 
5 - Rolli
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## Nik1979 (4 Sep. 2022)

Uiuiui, das war knapp!
@Rolli Nun mal bisschen langsam. Das Spiel heißt nicht "Wer erreicht als Erstes Platz 7"


----------



## Tolotos (4 Sep. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Superman – Tolotos


WAS? Das hat keiner geschrieben? Wer ist denn der berühmteste Telefonzellen-Benutzer?!?


----------



## jbon (4 Sep. 2022)

So, der Do kann kommen, zurücklehn


----------



## jens4975 (4 Sep. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> WAS? Das hat keiner geschrieben? Wer ist denn der berühmteste Telefonzellen-Benutzer?!?


Familie Heinz Becker natürlich


----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)

Zu John Lennon fallen mir sofort 50 Stichpunkte ein. Bin gespannt wie nah bzw weit wir da zusammen oder auseinander liegen 🤔


----------



## Buster (5 Sep. 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> So, der Do kann kommen, zurücklehn


So,jetzt auch zurücklehn 

🦥


----------



## Marco2 (5 Sep. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Familie Heinz Becker natürlich





Tolotos schrieb:


> WAS? Das hat keiner geschrieben? Wer ist denn der berühmteste Telefonzellen-Benutzer?!?


----------



## Tolotos (5 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Zu John Lennon fallen mir sofort 50 Stichpunkte ein. Bin gespannt wie nah bzw weit wir da zusammen oder auseinander liegen 🤔


Mir auch. Nur welche 5 soll man nehmen...?


----------



## TNT (5 Sep. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Mir auch. Nur welche 5 soll man nehmen...?


Nimm bitte die 5, die ich auch genommen habe 😄😄😄


----------



## Hope (6 Sep. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der berühmteste Telefonzellen-Benutzer?!?


Dr. Who? War die Tardis nicht als Telefonzelle getarnt? 


@Marco2, ich steh auf dem Schlauch, wer ist das auf dem Bild? 





jbon schrieb:


> So, der Do kann kommen, zurücklehn


Streber *hust*! 

 Wo ist denn da der Nervenkitzel, wenn man nicht 10 min vor Schluss noch rasch die Begriffe rauschicken muß.


----------



## jbon (6 Sep. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Streber *hust*!
> 
> Wo ist denn da der Nervenkitzel, wenn man nicht 10 min vor Schluss noch rasch die Begriffe rauschicken muß.



Nix Streber, nur vergesslich, lieber schnell raus damit, sonst stell ich in Panik fest: "Zu spät, so eine !"#!=)(/!"


----------



## willis (6 Sep. 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Nix Streber, nur vergesslich, lieber schnell raus damit, sonst stell ich in Panik fest: "Zu spät, so eine !"#!=)(/!"


Und genauuuu deshalb hab ich auch schon fertig 😎


----------



## Buster (6 Sep. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


>


Kult Marco,hätte ich selbst drauf kommen müßen/sollen


----------



## Tolotos (6 Sep. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Dr. Who? War die Tardis nicht als Telefonzelle getarnt?


Die Tardis habe ich als Nummer 6 genannt, also außer Konkurrenz. Rally sei mein Zeuge!
Wenn niemand "Superman" schreibt, dann die erst recht nicht.


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Rally Vincent (8 Sep. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 6 (John Lennon)* 
(The) Beatles (18) – Buster, Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Attentat/Ermordet/Mord/Anschlag/Erschossen (17) – Buster, Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Yoko Ono (16) – Buster, Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, willis
Imagine (7) – Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Nik1979, SteveJ, Tolotos
Frieden(saktivist)/Friedensbewegung (5) – Glamour Girl, Marco2, PanzerHirn, Tolotos, willis
Musiker (5) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, Marco2, Mephisto
Liverpool (3) – Buster, SissyMFan, SteveJ
(Nickel-)Brille (3) – Jeaniholic, TNT, willis
Dakota Building/Dakota House (2) – Glamour Girl, redfive
Hippie (2) – Hope, Rolli
New York (2) – jbon, SissyMFan
(Lennon/Paul) McCartney (2) – Jens4975, redfive


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Chapman – Nik1979
Gitarre – Mephisto
Grammy-Preisträger – Marco2
Kiffen – PanzerHirn
Pilzkopf – TNT
Schlagzeuger – Rolli
Yesterday – Tolotos


*Punkte Runde 6*
Cherubini (63)
Jeaniholic (61)
SteveJ (61)
Jens4975 (60)
Buster (59)
willis (59)
Glamour Girl (58)
Hope (58)
Nik1979 (58)
Mephisto (56)
PanzerHirn (56)
SissyMFan (56)
redfive (55)
TNT (54)
Rolli (53)
Tolotos (47)
jbon (44)
Marco2 (44)


*Tolotos*, *Marco2 *und *jbon *gehen nach Liverpool.


Quote of the round: n/a
Spieler, die Beatles-Fan sind: 1



*Kategorie 7: Nennt fünf Methoden, wie man Zwillinge auseinanderhält.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Montag, 12. September 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 6*
0 - Buster, Glamour Girl, Hope, Jeaniholic, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 – jbon, Jens4975, Mephisto, redfive, SissyMFan, TNT, Tolotos
2 - Cherubini, willis
3 - Marco2
4 - 
5 - Rolli
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## TNT (8 Sep. 2022)

Let it be....😁


----------



## jbon (8 Sep. 2022)

Was für eine gemeine Aufgabe, Zwillinge unterscheiden. Verzweiflung greift um sich.


----------



## Buster (9 Sep. 2022)

Oooh,das wird einfach 



​


----------



## Tolotos (9 Sep. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Tolotos (47)
> jbon (44)
> Marco2 (44)
> 
> ...


Drei???

Mit 47 Punkten abzusteigen, ist ziemlich bitter ...


----------



## Rally Vincent (9 Sep. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Drei???



Ja - die beiden niedrigsten Punktzahlen.


----------



## Tolotos (10 Sep. 2022)

Nunja, typischerweise meint das als Kurzform "die beiden Spieler mit der niedrigsten Punktzahl" und nicht, dass die Punkte dabei nicht gleich sein dürfen.
Aber es ist nur ein Spiel...


----------



## Glamour Girl (11 Sep. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Mit 47 Punkten abzusteigen, ist ziemlich bitter ...



Das ist hier ja auch nicht die Fußball-Bundesliga


----------



## TNT (11 Sep. 2022)

Glamour Girl schrieb:


> Das ist hier ja auch nicht die Fußball-Bundesliga


Das schafft nicht mal Schalke 04 🤭


----------



## willis (11 Sep. 2022)

Puh, das war schwer und lustig


----------



## TNT (12 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Rally Vincent (12 Sep. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 7 (Unterscheidung von Zwillingen)* 
Haarfarbe/Haare/Frisuren/Haaransatz/Haarschnitt (10) – Buster, Hope, Jens4975, Marco2, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SteveJ, Tolotos
Muttermal(e)/Leberflecken (10) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Rolli, TNT, willis
Klamotten/Kleidung (9) – jbon, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, redfive, Rolli, SteveJ, Tolotos, willis
(unterschiedliche) Charakter(e) (7) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, jbon, Jens4975, redfive, SteveJ, TNT
Verhalten (unterschiedlich)/eigener Geschmack (5) – Glamour Girl, Hope, Jeaniholic, Tolotos, willis
Armband/Namensarmbänder (4) – Marco2, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, Rolli
Mimik (4) – Hope, Marco2, Rolli, TNT
Stimme/Stimmlage (4) – Buster, Hope, jbon, TNT
(Am) Namen (3) – Jens4975, PanzerHirn, willis
Fingerabdruck/Fingerabdrücke (3) – Cherubini, Jens4975, SteveJ
Fragen (wer von euch ist wer)/Man fragt sie/Ab dem Teenager-Alter wohl erst, wenn sie es zugeben (3) – Jeaniholic, Tolotos, willis
Anhand des Gefühls/Intuition (2) – Glamour Girl, PanzerHirn
Größe (2) – Buster, redfive
Junge/Mädchen / Am Geschlecht (2) – Buster, TNT
(leicht unterschiedliches) Aussehen (2) – jbon, Tolotos
Narben (2) – Jeaniholic, SteveJ
Tätowierungen/Tattoo (2) – Nik1979, PanzerHirn


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Augenfarbe – Buster
DNA – Cherubini
Figur – redfive
Gewicht – Nik1979
Handschrift – Glamour Girl
Lebensgefährte – jbon
Mit Stift markieren – Mephisto
Musikgeschmack unterschiedlich – Jeaniholic
Nicht nötig, weil zweieiige Zwillinge – Mephisto
Schmuck – Nik1979
Zahnabdruck – Cherubini


*Punkte Runde 7*
Marco2 (37)
Rolli (37)
Hope (33)
Jens4975 (33)
SteveJ (31)
willis (30)
Tolotos (29)
redfive (28)
TNT (27)
Glamour Girl (24)
Mephisto (23)
jbon (22)
Nik1979 (21)
PanzerHirn (21)
Cherubini (20)
Jeaniholic (20)
Buster (18)


*Buster*, *Cherubini *und *Jeaniholic *sind einfeldrige Drillinge.
*SissyMFan *hat die Abgabefrist versäumt und rückt ein Feld auf.


Quote of the round: "Oh, deine Freundin ist ein Zwilling. Wie kannst du die beiden unterscheiden?"
"Ihr Bruder hat einen Bart..."
Spieler, die Zwilling sind: 1
Spieler, die gerne Zwilling gewesen wären: 1
Spieler, die gefragt haben, ob eineiige oder auch zweieiige Zwillinge gemeint sein könnten: 2


*Kategorie 8: Nennt fünf Dinge, die man zur Vorbereitung vor dem eigentlichen Sport erledigt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Samstag, 17. September 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 7*
0 - Glamour Girl, Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 – Buster, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, redfive, TNT, Tolotos
2 - SissyMFan, willis
3 - Cherubini, Marco2
4 - 
5 - Rolli
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)

"Schatz, wie sollen wir bloß unsere Zwillinge auseinander halten????"

Mephisto so ... das haben wir gleich...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## willis (13 Sep. 2022)

@SissyMFan


----------



## willis (16 Sep. 2022)

So, fertsch 💪


----------



## TNT (16 Sep. 2022)

Streber 🤓

(habs am Dienstag abgeschickt 🥴)


----------



## TNT (17 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Rally Vincent (17 Sep. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 8 (Sportvorbereitung)* 
(Sportkleidung/Sportklamotten/Sportsachen/Sportoutfit) anziehen/Umziehen/Sportkleidung raussuchen (16) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Warmmachen/Aufwärmen/Erwärmung (13) – jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, willis
Trinkflasche auffüllen/Getränkeflasche füllen/Wasserflasche bereitstellen/(Schluck/Wasser) trinken/Trinken mitnehmen/Genügend Flüssigkeit besorgen (9) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jens4975, Nik1979, SteveJ, TNT, willis
(Sport-)Tasche packen (6) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Mephisto, redfive, Rolli, Tolotos
(Zum Studio/Zur Halle/Zur Trainingsstätte) fahren/Zum Ort des Geschehens begeben (5) – Hope, jbon, Jens4975, redfive, Tolotos
Muskeln dehnen/Stretching machen/Dehnübungen (4) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, PanzerHirn, Rolli
Austreten/Auf’s Klo gehen/Auf Toilette gehen (3)[/COLOR] – Marco2, Nik1979, TNT
Was essen/Energie tanken (3) – Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn
Ausrüstung (prüfen/checken) (2) – Glamour Girl, Jeaniholic
Duschen (2) – Jeaniholic, SissyMFan
Geräte aufbauen/Geräte bereit machen (2) – Mephisto, Tolotos
Instagram-Foto/Auf allen sozialen Kanälen verbreiten, dass man gleich Sport macht (2) – Marco2, Tolotos
Musik-Playlist auswählen/Playlist laden (2) – Cherubini, Hope
Sich selber motivieren/Mentalgedöns (2) – Jens4975, PanzerHirn


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Ausziehen – SissyMFan
Beten – Marco2
Bier kaltstellen – redfive
Frisurkontrolle – Marco2
In unbekanntem Terrain Karte nicht vergessen – willis
Konkurrenten mustern – Jeaniholic
Nichts mehr essen – TNT
Pulsuhr anlegen – jbon
Sportsachen besorgen – willis
Taktik durchgehen – SteveJ
Teambesprechung – SteveJ
Termin vereinbaren – Rolli
Trainingsplan – Mephisto


*Punkte Runde 8*
Jens4975 (45)
Nik1979 (44)
jbon (43)
TNT (41)
redfive (40)
Rolli (39)
PanzerHirn (38)
SteveJ (38)
willis (38)
Cherubini (37)
Glamour Girl (37)
Mephisto (37)
Hope (35)
Jeaniholic (33)
SissyMFan (31)
Tolotos (31)
Marco2 (18)

*Marco2*, *SissyMFan *und *Tolotos *sind intim im Team.
*Buster *hat die Abgabefrist versäumt und rückt ein Feld auf.

Quote of the round: n/a



*Kategorie 9: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit dem (Musiker) Prince in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Mittwoch, 21. September 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 8*
0 - Glamour Girl, Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 – jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, redfive, TNT
2 - Buster, Tolotos, willis
3 – Cherubini, SissyMFan
4 - Marco2
5 - Rolli
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## jens4975 (17 Sep. 2022)

Nein, ich bin keine Sportskanone…


----------



## TNT (17 Sep. 2022)

Theoretisch wusste ich immer schon alles übers Sporttreiben...


----------



## Buster (18 Sep. 2022)

Nerv


----------



## redfive (21 Sep. 2022)

Warum bin ich der einzige dem Bier kaltstellen einfällt? Ihr macht offensichtlich alle keinen Mannschaftssport


----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)

Kaltes Bier 🍺 🍺 🍺 gab's immer in der Clubkneipe, da hätte ich eher "Geld nicht vergessen" aufschreiben müssen 😁


----------



## redfive (21 Sep. 2022)

Die hat bei uns nur am WE auf


----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)

Die hatte bei uns 7 Tage die Woche auf, irgendwer hat immer trainiert oder gespielt 😇


----------



## redfive (21 Sep. 2022)

Heutzutage geht kaum noch einer nach dem duschen in die Kneipe, daher lohnt sich das bei uns nicht und wir haben unseren eigenen Kühlschrank für's Duschbier


----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)

Schade für die Kneipenkultur 😔


----------



## SissyMFan (21 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Schade für die Kneipenkultur 😔


Die stirbt langsam aus. Hier in der Stadt existiert so gut wie keine mehr.


----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)

Wenn schon Vereinskneipen drauf gehen wundert mich nix mehr. Die waren früher eine Goldgrube für jeden Wirt, wenig Pacht und immer voll. Hausmannskost und bezahlbare Getränke. An allen Festen, wie Fasching, Weihnachtsfeiern ect. war der Wirt beteiligt, wie gesagt eine Goldgrube


----------



## Hope (21 Sep. 2022)

Oh man... ich sollte dringend mehr schlafen. 

 Da hab ich gestern völlig abgehetzt in letzter Minute vor Abgabeschluß noch meine Antworten reingeklopft und abgeschickt, in der festen Überzeugung es sei Mittwoch. Nun wollte ich eben nachgucken, was denn aus der Auswertung geworden ist und stelle erstaunt fest: hey, es ist Mittwoch!


----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Rally Vincent (21 Sep. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 9 (Prince)* 
Purple Rain (16) – Buster, Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
The Artist Formerly Known As Prince/TAFKAP (10) – Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ
(Plötzlicher) Tod/Gestorben/Verstorben/Tot (8) – Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jens4975, Nik1979, Rolli, SissyMFan, TNT
(Pop-)Sänger (8) – Cherubini, Hope, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, Rolli, willis
Klein/Geringe Körpergröße/Kleinwüchsige erfolgreiche Person (6) – jbon, Jeaniholic, PanzerHirn, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Musik(er)/Musikproduzent (5) – Buster, Hope, Mephisto, redfive, TNT
Gitarren/Gitarrist (4) – Buster, Marco2, Mephisto, SteveJ
80er (Jahre) (3) – Cherubini, Marco2, PanzerHirn
Aufwendige Bühnenkostüme/Extravagante Outfits/Ausgefallene Kostüme (3) – Jeaniholic, SteveJ, willis
Kiss (3) – PanzerHirn, TNT, Tolotos
Symbol (3) – Hope, SissyMFan, Tolotos
Batman Soundtrack (2) – PanzerHirn, Tolotos
Hohe (Kopf-)Stimme (2) – SteveJ, willis
Rock’n Roll Hall of Fame (2) – Nik1979, Rolli
The Revolution (2) – redfive, SissyMFan


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Funk – Buster
Minneapolis – redfive
Oscar-Gewinner – Marco2
Paisley Park – redfive
Schauspieler – Buster
Sexsymbol – jbon
Ständig wechselnde weibliche Co-Stars – Jeaniholic
USA – Jens4975


*Punkte Runde 9*
Cherubini (45)
Nik1979 (44)
Rolli (44)
Mephisto (43)
Jens4975 (42)
jbon (40)
SissyMFan (39)
TNT (38)
Jeaniholic (35)
SteveJ (35)
willis (35)
Hope (34)
Marco2 (31)
PanzerHirn (30)
Tolotos (30)
Buster (25)
redfive (23)


*Buster *und *redfive *sind die Artists Formerly Known As One Square Lower.
*Glamour Girl* hat die Abgabefrist versäumt und rückt ein Feld auf.


Quote of the round: n/a



*Kategorie 10: Nennt fünf Dinge, die man aus Leder herstellt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Sonntag, 25. September 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 9*
0 -Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 –  Glamour Girl , jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, TNT
2 - redfive, Tolotos, willis
3 – Buster, Cherubini, SissyMFan
4 - Marco2
5 - Rolli
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## Tolotos (22 Sep. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


>


----------



## SteveJ (23 Sep. 2022)

Da ich in einer Firma arbeite, die u.a. Lederwaren produziert und verkauft, ist das hoffentlich ein Heimspiel…


----------



## TNT (23 Sep. 2022)

Beate Uhse (Lack und Lederabteilung)?

🤪


----------



## SteveJ (23 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Beate Uhse (Lack und Lederabteilung)?
> 
> 🤪


Nein, wir haben u.a auch  und⌚


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Sep. 2022)

Woah, @Rally Vincent, ist sowas erlaubt? ☝️


----------



## Rally Vincent (24 Sep. 2022)

Bitte keine möglichen Antworten für die Runde diskutieren.


----------



## TNT (24 Sep. 2022)

Sorry Rally, ich denke das war weder Steves noch meine Absicht. Kommt nicht wieder vor 😬


----------



## Rally Vincent (25 Sep. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 10 (Leder)* 
Schuhe (16) – Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Jacke(n ) (12) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, TNT, willis
Hose(n ) (11) – Buster, Glamour Girl, jbon, Jens4975, Mephisto, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Gürtel (10) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Jeaniholic, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, SteveJ, Tolotos, willis
(Hand-)Taschen (9) – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Hope, jbon, Jens4975, Nik1979, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos
Couch(bezug)/Sofas/Sessel (6) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, willis
Autositze/Ledersitze (4) – Hope, Jeaniholic, PanzerHirn, TNT
Portemonnaie/Geldbörse (4) – Jeaniholic, Nik1979, SteveJ, Tolotos
Fußbälle (2) – Jens4975, Mephisto
Handschuhe (2) – Buster, SissyMFan
Mantel (2) – Marco2, redfive
Möbel (2) – Marco2, redfive
Peitsche(n ) (2) – jbon, Marco2


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Hundeleine – Marco2
Hut – Buster
Kleider – Rolli
Kleidung – Hope
Pferdesattel – Buster
Riemen – jbon
Röcke – Rolli
Unterwäsche – Cherubini


*Punkte Runde 10*
Glamour Girl (58)
willis (55)
TNT (52)
Mephisto (51)
SissyMFan (51)
Jens4975 (50)
SteveJ (50)
Tolotos (50)
PanzerHirn (48)
Nik1979 (47)
Jeaniholic (46)
redfive (42)
Rolli (39)
jbon (38)
Cherubini (37)
Hope (35)
Marco2 (22)
Buster (19)

*Buster *und *Marco2 *ledern ab.


Quote of the round: Bin gespannt wie viele dabei an "Lack und Leder" denken.



*Kategorie 11: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit Naturschutzparks in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Freitag, 30. September 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 10*
0 -Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 –  Glamour Girl , jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, TNT
2 - redfive, Tolotos, willis
3 –Cherubini, SissyMFan
4 - Buster
5 - Marco2, Rolli
6 - 
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## willis (25 Sep. 2022)

Hm, 🤔, kann ich nicht 20 Punkte aus dieser Runde mitnehmen...
Naturparks!
Ich mag die Sachen, die es da gibt vor allem als Endprodukt!
Siehe vorige Runde 😜😎


----------



## willis (25 Sep. 2022)

Hm🤔, lederne Unterwäsche 🤔🤔?


----------



## Hope (26 Sep. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Hope (35)
> Marco2 (22)
> Buster (19)
> 
> *Buster *und *Marco2 *ledern ab.


 Huuuch, das war aber eng! 

 Grad nochmal gut gegangen...


----------



## Tolotos (26 Sep. 2022)

"Naturparks"???
Oh weh, das kann nur in die Hose gehen...


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

Mache hier im Spiel zwar mit habe mich aber bisher noch nicht geäußert aber ich finde Rally Vincent macht hier eine tolle Arbeit das sollte mal gesagt sein. Mach weiter so jedes Forum wünscht sich solche User die ohne viel aufsehen solche klasse Arbeit machen.

MfG Rolli


----------



## TNT (30 Sep. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mache hier im Spiel zwar mit habe mich aber bisher noch nicht geäußert aber ich finde Rally Vincent macht hier eine tolle Arbeit das sollte mal gesagt sein. Mach weiter so jedes Forum wünscht sich solche User die ohne viel aufsehen solche klasse Arbeit machen.
> 
> MfG Rolli



Mit Verlaub Rolli, ich habe das zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt auch schon gesagt, aber das wurde von einem kleinem gelben listigen Federvieh als 
-ich zitiere- "Bauchpinseln" gerügt ......

Bin ja gespannt ob sie bei dir auch die Federn aufplustert 🐥🐥🐥


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub Rolli, ich habe das zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt auch schon gesagt, aber das wurde von einem kleinem gelben listigen Federvieh als
> -ich zitiere- "Bauchpinseln" gerügt ......
> 
> Bin ja gespannt ob sie bei dir auch die Federn aufplustert 🐥🐥🐥


Verstehe zwar nur "Bahnhof" wen du meinst TNT aber warum sollte sich jemand daran stören wen du einen lobst. Wenn das einer vom Team ist ist das ein Idiot und wen das ein normalo User ist ist das ein Spinner so oder so Rally macht klasse Arbeit.


----------



## Rally Vincent (30 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub Rolli, ich habe das zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt auch schon gesagt, aber das wurde von einem kleinem gelben listigen Federvieh als
> -ich zitiere- "Bauchpinseln" gerügt ......
> 
> Bin ja gespannt ob sie bei dir auch die Federn aufplustert 🐥🐥🐥



Da hast Du aber das Zwinker-Smiley übersehen. 

Lob macht die Auswertung übrigens auch nicht schneller...


----------



## Rally Vincent (30 Sep. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 11 (Naturschutzparks)* 
(Wilde) Tiere/Seltene Tierarten (12) – Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Nik1979, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
(Unberührte) Natur/Naturbelassene Umwelt (10) – Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan, SteveJ, Tolotos, willis
Bäume/Wälder (6) – Cherubini, jbon, PanzerHirn, Rolli, TNT, Tolotos
Besonderes Schutzgebiet/Naturschutz(gebiet) (6) – Buster, Marco2, Mephisto, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos
(Park-)Besucher/Touristen/Tourismus (4) – Jeaniholic, PanzerHirn, redfive, Tolotos
(Seltene) Pflanzen (4) – Cherubini, Jens4975, redfive, SissyMFan
Umweltschutz/umweltschützende Maßnahmen (4) – Cherubini, Hope, SissyMFan, willis
(Park-)Ranger (3) – Hope, Jeaniholic, redfive
Wandern/Wanderwege (3) – Hope, Jeaniholic, Mephisto
Lüneburger Heide (2) – Jens4975, Nik1979
Nachhaltigkeit (2) – Cherubini, Marco2
Schutz von Arten/Artenschutz (2) – Nik1979, redfive
(Wild-)Campen Verbot/ Verbot zu campen (2) – Buster, Glamour Girl


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Artenvielfalt – Marco2
Bären bitte nicht füttern – jbon
Biotop – Marco2
Die Grünen – SissyMFan
Fahrverbot für Autos – TNT
Harz – Nik1979
Holzbänke – PanzerHirn
Klimaschutz – Marco2
Landschaft – Hope
Moore – TNT
Mülleimer – PanzerHirn
Nationalpark – SteveJ
Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald – Buster
Schlangen von Autos – jbon
Schützenswerte Landschaft – Buster
Schwimmverbot – Buster
Seen – SteveJ
Strenge Regeln für Menschen – Jens4975
Tierschutz – willis
USA – jbon
Verbote – willis
Verbot, die Wege zu verlassen – Glamour Girl
Verbot, Hunde unangeleint laufen zu lassen – Glamour Girl
Verbot, zu grillen – Glamour Girl
Verbot, zu rauchen – Glamour Girl
Verein – Rolli
Wasserschutzgebiet – Mephisto
Wildnis – Rolli
Yellowstone – Mephisto
Vögel – Rolli


*Punkte Runde 11*
Tolotos (38)
Jeaniholic (32)
SissyMFan (30)
Cherubini (28)
Jens4975 (28)
SteveJ (28)
Nik1979 (26)
willis (26)
redfive (25)
Hope (20)
TNT (24)
PanzerHirn (20)
Mephisto (19)
jbon (18)
Rolli (18)
Buster (8)
Marco2 (8)
Glamour Girl (2)


*Buster*, *Marco2 *und *Glamour Girl* tummeln sich im geschützten nächsten Feld.


Quote of the round: Und weil da eben fast alles verboten ist, gehe ich nie hin.
Spieler, die die Kategorie nicht so richtig mochten: 4


*Kategorie 12: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit Imbißwagen verbindet.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Mittwoch, 05. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 11*

0 -Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, TNT
2 -  Glamour Girl , redfive, Tolotos, willis
3 –Cherubini, SissyMFan
4 -
5 - Buster, Rolli
6 - Marco2
7 - 


ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## jens4975 (30 Sep. 2022)

Man kann den Beruf von @Glamour Girl anhand ihrer Antworten erkennen…


----------



## TNT (1 Okt. 2022)

Anscheinend hat Rolli Antwort #16 und darauf folgende lustige Kommentare nicht gelesen, sonst hätte er meinen nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Kommentar verstanden....


----------



## Glamour Girl (1 Okt. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Man kann den Beruf von @Glamour Girl anhand ihrer Antworten erkennen…



Ich möchte hiermit dementieren, dass ich von Beruf Aufseherin in einem Naturschutzpark sei!


----------



## Hope (1 Okt. 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Mache hier im Spiel zwar mit habe mich aber bisher noch nicht geäußert aber ich finde Rally Vincent macht hier eine tolle Arbeit das sollte mal gesagt sein. Mach weiter so jedes Forum wünscht sich solche User die ohne viel aufsehen solche klasse Arbeit machen.
> 
> MfG Rolli





TNT schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub Rolli, ich habe das zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt auch schon gesagt, aber das wurde von einem kleinem gelben listigen Federvieh als
> -ich zitiere- "Bauchpinseln" gerügt ......
> 
> Bin ja gespannt ob sie bei dir auch die Federn aufplustert 🐥🐥🐥





Rolli schrieb:


> Verstehe zwar nur "Bahnhof" wen du meinst TNT aber warum sollte sich jemand daran stören wen du einen lobst. Wenn das einer vom Team ist ist das ein Idiot und wen das ein normalo User ist ist das ein Spinner so oder so Rally macht klasse Arbeit.


Huhuu @Rolli 

, darf ich kurz aufklären? Möchte nicht, daß ein kleines Mißverständnis die Stimmung trübt. Niemand hat hier Rally´s hervorragenden Einsatz kritisiert oder ähnliches. Es ging lediglich um ein harmloses scherzhaftes Geplänkel zwischen TNT und mir, in welchem ich ihm "einschmeicheln beim Spielleiter" unterstellte, was - wie wir eigentlich alle verstanden hatten - nur im Spaß gemeint war und alle drüber schmunzeln konnten. (Nachzulesen hier im Thead ab Post #16, vielleicht entlockt es Dir auch ein Lächeln?) Hinter TNT´s letzten Post (dem hier zitierten) fehlt offensichtlich einfach ein Zwinkersmiley um klar zu machen, daß es auch hier nur scherzhaft gemeint war. Also alles wieder gut hoffe ich. 




Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Bären bitte nicht füttern – jbon


Ach ja, ein Klassiker! Daran hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. 



Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Punkte Runde 11*
> Tolotos (38)


Na Baumi, mal wieder zu früh gejammert?


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2022)

🤬


----------



## Tolotos (1 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Punkte Runde 11*
> Tolotos (38)


Was???
Ausgerechnet für das Thema, von dem ich so gar keine Ahnung habe, bekomme ich die meisten Punkte??? 
@Rally Vincent : Ich kann dir eine Liste von Themen schicken, von denen ich auch keine Ahnung habe. Die könntest du dann für die nächsten Fragen nehmen...


----------



## Hope (2 Okt. 2022)

Öhm.... @Tolotos, ich fürchte Du hast in Deinem letzten Post den falschen "Rally" getaggt.


----------



## Tolotos (2 Okt. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Öhm.... @Tolotos, ich fürchte Du hast in Deinem letzten Post den falschen "Rally" getaggt.


Ups, Danke für den Tipp... 
Korrigiert.


----------



## Tolotos (2 Okt. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Huhuu @Rolli
> 
> , darf ich kurz aufklären? Möchte nicht, daß ein kleines Mißverständnis die Stimmung trübt. Niemand hat hier Rally´s hervorragenden Einsatz kritisiert oder ähnliches. Es ging lediglich um ein harmloses scherzhaftes Geplänkel zwischen TNT und mir, in welchem ich ihm "einschmeicheln beim Spielleiter" unterstellte, was - wie wir eigentlich alle verstanden hatten - nur im Spaß gemeint war und alle drüber schmunzeln konnten. (Nachzulesen hier im Thead ab Post #16, vielleicht entlockt es Dir auch ein Lächeln?) Hinter TNT´s letzten Post (dem hier zitierten) fehlt offensichtlich einfach ein Zwinkersmiley um klar zu machen, daß es auch hier nur scherzhaft gemeint war. Also alles wieder gut hoffe ich.


Ergänzend: Auch bei früheren Spielen gab es immer wieder mehr oder weniger offene "Bestechungsversuche". Das gehört irgendwie dazu. Aber leider ist Rally dafür nicht empfänglich. 



Hope schrieb:


> Na Baumi, mal wieder zu früh gejammert?



Ich staune selbst am meisten darüber...


----------



## Rally Vincent (4 Okt. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Ergänzend: Auch bei früheren Spielen gab es immer wieder mehr oder weniger offene "Bestechungsversuche". Das gehört irgendwie dazu. Aber leider ist Rally dafür nicht empfänglich.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich staune selbst am meisten darüber...



Beides zusammen klingt so überhaupt nicht verdächtig...


----------



## Rally Vincent (5 Okt. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 12 (Imbißwagen)* 
Currywurst (12)  – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Pommes Frites (Rot Weiß)/Fritten (12)  – Buster, Cherubini, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Bratwurst (7)  – Buster, Jens4975, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, TNT, willis
Brathähnchen/(Halbes) Hähnchen (7)  – jbon, Jeaniholic, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ
(Dosen-)Bier/Pils (4)  – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, Marco2, Tolotos
(Fritten-)Fett(geruch)/Strenger Geruch (4)  – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan
Stehtisch(e) (4)  – Hope, jbon, PanzerHirn, Rolli
Döner (3)  – Hope, SteveJ, Tolotos
Fastfood (3)  – Hope, Mephisto, Nik1979
Kölner „Tatort“ (3)  – Cherubini, Glamour Girl, willis
Senf (in Plastikflaschen) (3)  – Jens4975, redfive, TNT
Burger (2)  – Nik1979, redfive
Drei Damen vom Grill (2)  – Jeaniholic, Marco2
Essen (2)  – Mephisto, SissyMFan
Gasflasche (2)  – Marco2, Rolli
Grill (2)  – Marco2, Rolli
Hot Dog (2)  – jbon, willis
Verkäufer (2)  – Buster, Hope


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Einkaufsparkplätze  – Rolli
Einkaufszentrum  – jbon
Fischbrötchen  – TNT
Foodtruck  – Mephisto
Imbiß-Deutsch  – Glamour Girl
Ketchup  – redfive
Kirmis  – Jens4975
Kleine weiße Pappschälchen für das Essen  – Jeaniholic
Mayo  – Tolotos
Müllsäcke  – jbon
Salat  – Buster
To go  – Mephisto
Ungesundes Essen  – Glamour Girl
Wiener Würstchen  – SteveJ


*Punkte Runde 12*
SissyMFan (37)
willis (36)
Buster (33)
Cherubini (35)
Jens4975 (34)
PanzerHirn (34)
SteveJ (34)
TNT (34)
Jeaniholic (33)
Nik1979 (31)
Tolotos (31)
Hope (24)
redfive (24)
Marco2 (22)
Mephisto (17)
Rolli (15)
jbon (13)
Glamour Girl (11) 


*Glamour Girl* und *jbon *essen lieber im Luxusrestaurant.


Quote of the round: n/a
Spieler, die gebürtige Westfalen sind: 1 
Spieler, die Bayern sein könnten: 1 



*Kategorie 13: Nennt fünf Blumenarten
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Montag, 10. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 12*
0 -Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, TNT
2 - jbon, redfive, Tolotos, willis
3 - Cherubini,  Glamour Girl , SissyMFan
4 - 
5 - Buster, Rolli
6 - Marco2
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## jbon (5 Okt. 2022)

Na das lief ja wunderbar, guten Appetit auch


----------



## TNT (5 Okt. 2022)

Fisch 🐟 brötchen....was hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht 😪....

Zum Quote of the round: es sind sogar mindestens 3 Bayern 😊


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Okt. 2022)

Bitte nochmal nachrechnen. Ich auf Platz 1, das kann einfach nicht sein. Das gibt's bei WHIEDG einfach nicht.


----------



## TNT (5 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal nachrechnen. Ich auf Platz 1, das kann einfach nicht sein. Das gibt's bei WHIEDG einfach nicht.


Jetzt kennen wir wenigstens dein Lieblingsessen 🍔🍟🌭😁😁😁


----------



## jens4975 (5 Okt. 2022)

Quote of the next round: 

Ein Mitspieler hat in einer Gärtnerei gearbeitet…


----------



## SissyMFan (5 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Jetzt kennen wir wenigstens dein Lieblingsessen 🍔🍟🌭😁😁😁


Ewig nicht mehr an so nem Wagen eingekauft. Der einzige, den ich regelmäßig sehe, kommt ca. 40 km (!!!) her gefahren, um Brathähnchen (oder wie man sie hierzulande nach wie vor nennt: Broiler) zu verkaufen. Wenn ich von der Arbeit heim komme, ist der immer schon wieder weg.


----------



## willis (5 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ewig nicht mehr an so nem Wagen eingekauft. Der einzige, den ich regelmäßig sehe, kommt ca. 40 km (!!!) her gefahren, um Brathähnchen (oder wie man sie hierzulande nach wie vor nennt: Broiler) zu verkaufen. Wenn ich von der Arbeit heim komme, ist der immer schon wieder weg.


Also, der Hähnchenwagen ist für mich ja nun nicht unbedingt ne Imbißbude, aber da Du das Hähnchen Broiler nennst, sei Die verziehen




(Bei mir hier heißen sie auch so.



)
Und, hmmmmmmm, Kaßler Broiler! DAS!!! waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Tolotos (5 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Antworten Runde 12 (Imbißwagen)*
> Currywurst
> Pommes


Platz 1 und 2. 
So muss es auch sein. 

Aber dann... 


Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Antworten ohne Punkte*
> 
> Mayo  – Tolotos



Banausen! Ich bin schockiert!
Currywurst mit Pommes OHNE Mayo geht doch überhaupt nicht. Das ist schier unvorstellbar. 
Nicht grundlos wird _Currywurstpommesmayo_ als ein Wort gesprochen und kann eigentlich gar nicht getrennt werden.


----------



## redfive (6 Okt. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Nicht grundlos wird _Currywurstpommesmayo_ als ein Wort gesprochen und kann eigentlich gar nicht getrennt werden.


Du hast auch zu viel Freizeit, bei uns heisst das CPM


----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)

Bei uns gibt's nur LKS..😇


----------



## jens4975 (6 Okt. 2022)

Mantaplatte


----------



## Tolotos (6 Okt. 2022)

redfive schrieb:


> Du hast auch zu viel Freizeit, bei uns heisst das CPM


Wen du's richtig anstellst, reicht ein fragender Blick des Budenbesitzers und dein Kopfnicken mit einem "Jou"... 



jens4975 schrieb:


> Mantaplatte



Das sagen aber nur die "Zugereisten"...


----------



## jens4975 (6 Okt. 2022)

„Hier“ sagt das JEDER


----------



## Tolotos (6 Okt. 2022)

Dann ist das ein anderes "hier". 

Wobei das "Mantaschale" inzwischen wohl durch TV und Medien allgemein verbreitet wurde. Er stammt jedenfalls nicht vom hiesigen "hier", sondern wurde hier eher belächelt.


----------



## jens4975 (6 Okt. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Dann ist das ein anderes "hier".
> 
> Wobei das "Mantaschale" inzwischen wohl durch TV und Medien allgemein verbreitet wurde. Er stammt jedenfalls nicht vom hiesigen "hier", sondern wurde hier eher belächelt.


----------



## willis (7 Okt. 2022)

Ähhhhm





Pommes salzig ...


----------



## Rally Vincent (10 Okt. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 13 (Blumen)* 
Rose(-n) (16) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Tulpe(-n) (15) – Buster, Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Nelke(-n) (11) – Buster, Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Nik1979, redfive, Rolli, SissyMFan, TNT, Tolotos
Sonnenblume(-n) (7) – Hope, Jens4975, PanzerHirn, Rolli, SteveJ, Tolotos, willis
Veilchen (6) – Hope, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, TNT, Tolotos
Gänseblümchen (5) – Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jens4975, PanzerHirn
Narzissen (5) – Buster, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Nik1979, SissyMFan
Lilie(-n) (4) – Jeaniholic, Rolli, SteveJ, willis
Orchidee(-n) (3) – redfive, SissyMFan, SteveJ
Geranien (2) – Marco2, TNT


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Begonien – Marco2
Chrysanthemen – willis
Magnolien – Cherubini
Maiglöckchen – Buster
Pusteblume – jbon
Vergißmeinnicht – Hope


*Punkte Runde 13*
Tolotos (55)
Nik1979 (53)
Rolli (53)
Jeaniholic (51)
redfive (51)
SissyMFan (50)
TNT (50)
PanzerHirn (49)
Jens4975 (48)
Buster (47)
Cherubini (47)
jbon (47)
SteveJ (45)
Marco2 (44)
willis (42)
Hope (34)

*Hope *und *willis *wachsen am schnellsten in die Höhe.
*Glamour Girl* und *Mephisto* haben die Abgabefrist versäumt und rücken ein Feld auf.


Quote of the round: Veilchen hatte ich mal eins, aber nicht als Blume 



*Kategorie 14: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit Motorrollern verbindet.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 13*
0 - Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, TNT
2 - jbon, Mephisto, redfive, Tolotos
3 - Cherubini, SissyMFan, willis
4 -  Glamour Girl 
5 - Buster, Rolli
6 - Marco2
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, scherholder2k -


----------



## TNT (10 Okt. 2022)

Blumenthema durch.. was bin ich froh


----------



## Jeaniholic (11 Okt. 2022)

Biogarten​Zwischen Rosen, Tulpen und Narzissen hat der Gärtner hingeschissen.

Die Sau!​Zwischen Zwiebeln, Kohl und Lauch...

... Da auch!​...Ba-Dumm-Tzzss...​


----------



## Hope (11 Okt. 2022)

AH VERFLIXT! 
Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt... Habt Ihr es denn noch nicht verstanden?! Ihr müßt die gleichen Sachen antworten wie ich, sonst wird das nix mit meinem Sieg. Also strengt Euch das nächste Mal wieder etwas mehr an bitte!


----------



## Buster (11 Okt. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> AH VERFLIXT!
> Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt... Habt Ihr es denn noch nicht verstanden?! Ihr müßt die gleichen Sachen antworten wie ich, sonst wird das nix mit meinem Sieg. Also strengt Euch das nächste Mal wieder etwas mehr an bitte!


Du hast gut reden mit deinen 5 Mio Pkt von dir  Gruß


----------



## TNT (11 Okt. 2022)

Buster schrieb:


> Du hast gut reden mit deinen 5 Mio Pkt von dir  Gruß


Hope konnte es nicht erwarten endlich auf unsere tolle Stufe zu klettern 🥾🥾


----------



## Buster (11 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Hope konnte es nicht erwarten endlich auf unsere tolle Stufe zu klettern 🥾🥾


lol 🍻


----------



## Tolotos (11 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Punkte Runde 13*
> Tolotos (55)


@Rally Vincent Wenn das so weiter geht, bring bitte weiter Fragen zu Dingen, von denen ich keinerlei Ahnung habe... 




Hope schrieb:


> AH VERFLIXT!
> Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt... Habt Ihr es denn noch nicht verstanden?! Ihr müßt die gleichen Sachen antworten wie ich, sonst wird das nix mit meinem Sieg. Also strengt Euch das nächste Mal wieder etwas mehr an bitte!


Ach so!?
Warum sagst du das jetzt erst? Das konnten wir doch nicht ahnen... 

Mit 34 Punkten "aufzusteigen" ist aber bitter.


----------



## Nik1979 (11 Okt. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> AH VERFLIXT!
> Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt... Habt Ihr es denn noch nicht verstanden?! Ihr müßt die gleichen Sachen antworten wie ich, sonst wird das nix mit meinem Sieg. Also strengt Euch das nächste Mal wieder etwas mehr an bitte!


Sorrry! 
Ich bin dafür das ab WHIEDG XVI die neue Regel eingeführt wird: Wer nicht mind. 3 Antworten mit Hope gleich hat, geht automatisch eine Stufe runter.


----------



## Hope (12 Okt. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das ab WHIEDG XVI die neue Regel eingeführt wird: Wer nicht mind. 3 Antworten mit Hope gleich hat, geht automatisch eine Stufe runter.


Fantastische Idee, Nik! 

  
Ich unterstütze diesen Antrag! 


Gibt es Gegenstimmen? Keine?! Gut, also einstimmig angenommen.


----------



## willis (12 Okt. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> @Rally Vincent Wenn das so weiter geht, bring bitte weiter Fragen zu Dingen, von denen ich keinerlei Ahnung habe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte 42!
Damit hätte ich sechs der vorigen Runden gewonnen... 😥😢😭
Und ich Vollpfosten hab nochmal bearbeitet, und die Nelke durch die Chrysanteme ersetzt, weil ich dachte, Nelke ist ne 1.Mai Blume aus der DDR ... 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Hope (13 Okt. 2022)

@willis


----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)

@willis : 🍺🍻🍺
Hope tröstet, ich geb dir ein paar Bier aus 😇


----------



## willis (13 Okt. 2022)

@TNT


----------



## Rally Vincent (15 Okt. 2022)

Ich muss die Auswertung leider auf morgen verschieben, daher verlängere ich die Abgabefrist entsprechend.

*Abgabefrist: Abgabeschluß ist Sonntag, 16. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


----------



## Hope (15 Okt. 2022)

Huch , heut ist ja schon Samstag... ... gut, daß wenigstens Rally aufpaßt.


----------



## willis (15 Okt. 2022)

❓

Hab ich doch schon laaaange abgegeben


----------



## TNT (16 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Buster (16 Okt. 2022)

Laß dir Zeit Rally 🕘


----------



## jens4975 (16 Okt. 2022)

In der Zwischenzeit etwas Musik…

Brummmm


----------



## Rally Vincent (16 Okt. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 14 (Motorroller)* 
Vespa (15) – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
(Simson) Schwalbe (7) – Buster, Jeaniholic, Marco2, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
(Sturz-)Helm (7) – Cherubini, Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, Rolli
Italien (5) – jbon, Marco2, PanzerHirn, redfive, SteveJ
50ccm(-Roller) (4) – Buster, Jens4975, Rolli, SteveJ
(A1-)Führerschein/Führerscheinklasse AM (4) – Mephisto, Nik1979, Rolli, SissyMFan
(Zweitakt-)Motor (4) – Marco2, Nik1979, SissyMFan, Tolotos
Elektroroller (3) – Jens4975, Rolli, TNT
50er Jahre (2) – Marco2, willis
Begrenzte Geschwindigkeit/45 km/h (2) – Cherubini, Nik1979
Kleine Räder (2) – redfive, SteveJ
Moped (2) – Cherubini, Mephisto


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
125ccm – Jens4975
25ccm – Buster
45 km/h – Nik1979
60er Jahre – redfive
80ccm – Buster
Am Motor herummanipulieren – Jeaniholic
Ausflug – Rolli
Fahrer – SissyMFan
Frauen – PanzerHirn
Gina Lollobrigida – jbon
Guter-Laune-Film – willis
Kraftstoff/Benzingemisch 1:50 [1 Liter Öl auf 50 Liter Benzin ️] – TNT
Lärm – SissyMFan
Mofa – Mephisto
Motorrad – Nik1979
Petticoat – willis
Piaggio – TNT
Pink – PanzerHirn
Roller – Tolotos
Schal – jbon
Scooter – Hope
Sozia – redfive
Straßen – SissyMFan
Typische Bauweise – Hope
Verkehrshindernis – Jeaniholic
Vor-Autoführerschein-Zeit – Hope
Wehende blonde Haare – jbon
Zwei Räder – Tolotos
Zweisitzer – Cherubini


*Punkte Runde 14*
Marco2 (34)
SteveJ (33)
Jeaniholic (29)
Jens4975 (29)
Mephisto (28)
PanzerHirn (27)
Buster (26)
Cherubini (26)
Tolotos (26)
Nik1979 (25)
TNT (25)
willis (24)
Hope (22)
redfive (22)
jbon (20)
Rolli (17)
SissyMFan (8)


*SissyMFan Rolli*-t vor.
*Glamour Girl* hat die Abgabefrist zum dritten Mal versäumt und scheidet aus dem Spiel aus.


Quote of the round: Könnte mich jetzt noch an einem Wortspiel mit Motorroller und Motorola versuchen, aber ich muß weg.


*Kategorie 15: ]Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit Kaugummi verbindet.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Donnerstag, 20. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 14*
0 - Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, TNT
2 - jbon, Mephisto, redfive, Tolotos
3 - Cherubini, willis
4 - SissyMFan
5 - Buster
6 - Marco2, Rolli
7 - 

ausgeschieden - Max100, Glamour Girl, scherholder2k -


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Okt. 2022)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## TNT (17 Okt. 2022)

Also ich bin echt erstaunt, dass niemand "Piaggio" genommen hat, das war nach Vespa für mich das Eindeutigste zum Thema 😬


----------



## Buster (17 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Also ich bin echt erstaunt, dass niemand "Piaggio" genommen hat, das war nach Vespa für mich das Eindeutigste zum Thema 😬


Ja juut,jetzt wo du´s sagst,hinteher ( wenns einer hier erwähnt),ist man immer schlauer 🍻


----------



## willis (20 Okt. 2022)

Aaaalso, im Aufsatzschreiben hätte ich ne 1 bekommen, aber in 5 Stichpunkten alles über Kaugummi... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Rally Vincent (20 Okt. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 15 (Kaugummi)* 
Wrigley’s (Spearmint) (13) – Buster, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Kaugummi blasen/Riesige Blasen/Kaugummiblase/Blasen machen/Blasenbildung (10) – Buster, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Nik1979, SissyMFan, SteveJ, Tolotos, willis
(Kaugummi-)Automat (7) – Buster, Cherubini, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, Tolotos
Hubba Bubba (6) – Buster, Cherubini, jbon, Jens4975, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
(Kaugummi) Kauen (6) – Cherubini, Hope, Jens4975, Mephisto, SissyMFan, Tolotos
Pfefferminz/Minze/Mint (5) – Cherubini, Marco2, Nik1979, TNT, Tolotos
Tischunterseiten/Unter den Tisch kleben/Kleben unter Stühlen (5) – jbon, Jens4975, SissyMFan, SteveJ, willis
Amerika/Amerikanische G.I.s/USA (4) – Marco2, PanzerHirn, redfive, willis
Klebrig/Klebt (4) – Hope, Mephisto, Nik1979, SissyMFan
In Kaugummis treten/Reintreten (3) – Buster, Hope, TNT
Nikotinkaugummi (3) – Nik1979, SteveJ, TNT
Reste auf der Erde/Bürgersteig verklebt (2) – redfive, Rolli
Wiederkäuer (2) – jbon, redfive
Zahnpflege(kaugummis) (2) – Cherubini, TNT


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Blondinen – PanzerHirn
Dreck – redfive
Entsorgung – Hope
Erdbeere – SissyMFan
Guter Atem – Rolli
In Papier eingewickelt – Hope
Kaugummiflecke auf dem Boden – Jeaniholic
Kaugummikugeln – willis
Kaugummizigaretten – Jeaniholic
Menthol – Rolli
Schlechte Zähne – Rolli
Schuhsohle – Mephisto
Zucker – Rolli


*Punkte Runde 15*
Tolotos (41)
Jens4975 (40)
Buster (39)
Marco2 (39)
SteveJ (37)
jbon (36)
Nik1979 (35)
Cherubini (26)
willis (32)
Jeaniholic (30)
Mephisto (30)
PanzerHirn (30)
TNT (26)
SissyMFan (25)
redfive (21)
Hope (13)
Rolli (2)


*Hope *und *Rolli *nehmen einen Streifen Wrigley’s Spearmint, der große Geschmack, der Riesengeschmack...


Quote of the round: n/a
Spieler, die Kaugummi nicht mögen: 1
Spieler, bei denen Werbejingles nachwirken: 1



*Kategorie 16: Nennt fünf Situationen, zu denen man unerwünschte Ratschläge bekommt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Montag, 24. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 15*
0 - Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Jeaniholic, Jens4975, TNT
2 - Hope, jbon, Mephisto, redfive, Tolotos
3 - Cherubini, willis
4 - SissyMFan
5 - Buster
6 - Marco2
7 - Rolli

ausgeschieden - Max100, Glamour Girl, scherholder2k -


----------



## SissyMFan (20 Okt. 2022)

Puh, Glück gehabt...


----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Puh, Glück gehabt...


Me too 😳


----------



## willis (21 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Puh, Glück gehabt...





TNT schrieb:


> Me too 😳


@Cherubini ist da cleverer als Ihr zwei beide, der schummelt sich mit 26 Punkten einfach zwischen die 30er 😎


----------



## Hope (21 Okt. 2022)

HUCH! 

 Wie komm ich denn plötzlich auf Feld 2 !?!  Also irgendwas läuft doch da falsch...


----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)

@Hope: verständlich dass du dich in deinem Alter mit dem Kauen eines Kaugummis nicht so gut auskennst. Mit den dritten Zähnen.....

(duuuck und renn...)🤭


----------



## Hope (21 Okt. 2022)

Frecher Lümmel. 

 Wo bleibt gefälligst der Trost!?
Und nur zu Deiner Info: Küken haben keine Zähne, nur einen frechen Schnabel.


----------



## TNT (21 Okt. 2022)

Zum Trost stell ich dir ein Schüsselchen Bier 🍺 hin


----------



## Cherubini (21 Okt. 2022)

willis schrieb:


> @Cherubini ist da cleverer als Ihr zwei beide, der schummelt sich mit 26 Punkten einfach zwischen die 30er 😎


Tja, wer ko, der ko ...


----------



## Hope (24 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Zum Trost stell ich dir ein Schüsselchen Bier 🍺 hin


Ein Schüsselchen... warum nicht gleich ne Schnabeltasse!


----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Ein Schüsselchen... warum nicht gleich ne Schnabeltasse!


Gerne 😇


----------



## Hope (24 Okt. 2022)

Also ich brauch ja nicht viel, um angeschickert zu werden, aber das ist dann doch ein bissl arg minimalistisch.


----------



## Rally Vincent (24 Okt. 2022)

Ich habe beim Erinnern einen Spieler übersehen, deshalb verlängere ich die Abgabefrist um einen Tag:

*Abgabefrist: Abgabeschluß ist Dienstag, 25. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Also ich brauch ja nicht viel, um angeschickert zu werden, aber das ist dann doch ein bissl arg minimalistisch.



Siehst du Hope, dann trink ma doch noch nen Schluck 🍺


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Erinnern einen Spieler übersehen, deshalb verlängere ich die Abgabefrist um einen Tag:
> 
> *Abgabefrist: Abgabeschluß ist Dienstag, 25. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


Das war dann wohl ich. Hab vorhin grad ne Erinnerung bekommen... Antworten sind raus.


----------



## Tolotos (24 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Das war dann wohl ich. Hab vorhin grad ne Erinnerung bekommen... Antworten sind raus.


<flüster>Ein Geheimnis: Man kann seinen Tipp auch mehr als 1 h vor dem Ende der Runde abgeben...


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Okt. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> <flüster>Ein Geheimnis: Man kann seinen Tipp auch mehr als 1 h vor dem Ende der Runde abgeben...


Ach, ehrlich?  

Sonst geb ich ja meist die Antworten sofort ab, wenn die neue Runde eröffnet ist... Hatte diesmal spontan keine Idee und dann verpennt, die Antworten abzugeben, deswegen bin ich für die Erinnerung sehr dankbar...


----------



## Tolotos (24 Okt. 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ach, ehrlich?
> 
> Sonst geb ich ja meist die Antworten sofort ab, wenn die neue Runde eröffnet ist... Hatte diesmal spontan keine Idee und dann verpennt, die Antworten abzugeben, deswegen bin ich für die Erinnerung sehr dankbar...


Dann gebe ich dir den Pro-Tipp: Immer wenn ich intensiv nachgedacht habe, habe ich verloren, aber wenn ich keine Ahnung vom Thema habe und spontan fünf Begriffe raushaue, kommen viele Punkte zusammen. Paradox, oder...?


----------



## SissyMFan (24 Okt. 2022)

Ich weiß. Wenn dir aber da so überhaupt gar nix einfällt, nützt dir der Tipp auch nix. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tolotos (24 Okt. 2022)

Das kenne ich auch... 😭


----------



## willis (25 Okt. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Dann gebe ich dir den Pro-Tipp: Immer wenn ich intensiv nachgedacht habe, habe ich verloren, aber wenn ich keine Ahnung vom Thema habe und spontan fünf Begriffe raushaue, kommen viele Punkte zusammen. Paradox, oder...?


na dann werd ich diesmal Erster, weil, aber sowas von keine Peilung, und überlegen hab ich nur gaanz kurz probiert - und dann ganz schnell wieder gelassen... 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Rally Vincent (25 Okt. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 16 (Unerbetener Rat)* 
(Kinder-)Erziehung(smethoden) (10) – Buster, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, SissyMFan, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos
Berufswahl/Job/Arbeit(splatz) (8) – Jens4975, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, TNT, Tolotos, willis
Beziehung(sprobleme)/Liebe/Partner hat Schluß gemacht/Trennung (8) – Hope, jbon, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, TNT, willis
Krank(heiten)/Gesundheit(liche Probleme) (8) – Cherubini, jbon, Jens4975, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, Rolli, SissyMFan, Tolotos
Fahrzeugführung/Autofahren (6) – Buster, Hope, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Nik1979, TNT
Geld(anlage)/Geldangelegenheiten (5) – jbon, Marco2, redfive, Rolli, Tolotos
Kleidung(swahl)/Klamotten (4) – Buster, jbon, SissyMFan, SteveJ
Partnerwahl/Hochzeit (4) – Jens4975, redfive, Rolli, SteveJ
Handwerk(en)/Heimwerken (3) – Hope, PanzerHirn, TNT
Kochen/Grillen (3) – Cherubini, Hope, Jeaniholic
Abnehmen/Essen/Körpergewicht (3) – Hope, redfive, SteveJ
Gartenarbeit/Gartengestaltung (2) – Jeaniholic, Marco2
Rund ums Auto/Autokauf (2) – PanzerHirn, redfive
Sport(verletzung) (2) – Cherubini, willis
Umgang mit Haustieren/Hunde (2) – Jeaniholic, Tolotos


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Bekanntschaften – Rolli
Bevormunden – Buster
Das ganze Leben – jbon
Erstinbetriebnahme eines technischen Geräts – Cherubini
Frisur – SissyMFan
Fußballwetten – Marco2
Impfen – SteveJ
In der Werbung – Nik1979
Nach einem Unfall – willis
Nach nicht bestandener Prüfung – willis
Sex – Buster
Todesfall – Mephisto
Wenn man irgendeinen Mist gebaut hat – Cherubini
Wenn man sich einfach nur den Frust von der Seele reden will und keine Lösung sucht – Mephisto


*Punkte Runde 16*
Jens4975 (38)
TNT (35)
Tolotos (33)
Nik1979 (32)
PanzerHirn (29)
Mephisto (26)
jbon (25)
Rolli (25)
Hope (23)
Jeaniholic (23)
Marco2 (23)
redfive (22)
SissyMFan (22)
SteveJ (21)
Buster (20)
willis (18)
Cherubini (13)


*Cherubini *rät *willis*, 4 sei besser ist als 3.


Quote of the round: Dumme Menschen nehmen sie nicht an, intelligente Menschen brauchen sie nicht.
Lieblingsratschlag eines Spielers: "Kannste so machen, dann wird's aber Scheiße..."  


*Kategorie 17: Nennt fünf Pechvögel.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Samstag, 29. Oktober 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 16*
0 - Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Jeaniholic, Jens4975, TNT
2 - Hope, jbon, Mephisto, redfive, Tolotos
3 - 
4 - Cherubini, SissyMFan, willis
5 - Buster
6 - Marco2
7 - Rolli

ausgeschieden - Max100, Glamour Girl, scherholder2k -


----------



## Nik1979 (25 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> ​Sex – Buster


Ich frag lieber nicht ...


----------



## Nik1979 (26 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> ​*Kategorie 17: Nennt fünf Pechvögel.*


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wieviel unterschiedliche Antworten da zusammenkommen. Noch 17 Teilnehmer, jeder 5 Antworten = 85 Antworten ohne Punkte.


----------



## TNT (26 Okt. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Ich frag lieber nicht ...


Buster...klär uns auf! 🤣


----------



## Rally Vincent (26 Okt. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wieviel unterschiedliche Antworten da zusammenkommen. Noch 17 Teilnehmer, jeder 5 Antworten = 85 Antworten ohne Punkte.



Den Pessimismus bitte an der Garderobe abgeben.


----------



## TNT (26 Okt. 2022)

Also sehr optimistisch gehe ich auch nicht in diese Aufgabe....


----------



## Tolotos (26 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Kategorie 17: Nennt fünf Pechvögel.


Darf man auch seinen eigenen Namen nennen? 



TNT schrieb:


> Also sehr optimistisch gehe ich auch nicht in diese Aufgabe....


Dito...
Aber ich verlasse mich auf die neue Regel: Je weniger Ahnung man hat, desto mehr Punkte kriegt man. Mein Sieg ist also sicher.


----------



## jbon (26 Okt. 2022)

Ich bin mit 0/5 Richtigen vom Sieg überzeugt


----------



## Tolotos (26 Okt. 2022)

jbon schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 0/5 Richtigen vom Sieg überzeugt


Ich hoffe auf einen Punkt. Das reicht dann zum Sieg.


----------



## Buster (26 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Buster...klär uns auf! 🤣


Hab ich einfach so zum Schluß im Kopf gehabt, als Antwort


----------



## TNT (26 Okt. 2022)

Buster schrieb:


> Hab ich einfach so zum Schluß im Kopf gehabt, als Antwort


Na Gott sei Dank, ich dachte schon jemand hat dir während des Aktes Anweisungen gegeben oder konstruktive Kritik geäußert 🤭.

Nix für ungut Buster🤣


----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)

So, eben meine Antworten übermittelt....eine blöder als die andere 😵‍💫


----------



## Hope (29 Okt. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Dito...
> Aber ich verlasse mich auf die neue Regel: Je weniger Ahnung man hat, desto mehr Punkte kriegt man. Mein Sieg ist also sicher.


Moment mal... die neue Regel war doch, wer nicht mindestend 3 Antworten mit mir gleich hat geht freiwillig ein Feld vor... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Rally Vincent (29 Okt. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 17 (Pechvögel)* 
Donald Duck (6) – Hope, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, Tolotos
(Kater) Tom (aus Tom & Jerry) (4) – Hope, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto
Lotterie/ Jemand, dessen Lottoschein mit 6 Richtigen vom Hund gefressen wurde/Lottogewinner aber den Schein verloren/ Vermeintlicher Lottogewinner der seinen Schein nicht abgegeben hat (4) – Buster, Cherubini, Jens4975, TNT
Michael Collins (3) – Nik1979, Rolli, SteveJ
Pete Best (3) – Nik1979, redfive, SteveJ
Rabe (3) – PanzerHirn, SissyMFan, Tolotos
Torwart, dem ein Ball durch die Finger rutscht/Tomislav Piplica (3) – Cherubini, Marco2, TNT
Al Bundy (2) – Jeaniholic, Marco2
Beim Sport (2) – Buster, TNT
Der Kojote aus „Roadrunner und Koyote“ (2) – Jeaniholic, Mephisto
Eddie the Eagle (2) – PanzerHirn, SteveJ
Jemand, der bei WHIEDG viele schlaue Antworten gibt, aber trotzdem die wenigsten Punkte holt/ Wir Spieler bei dieser Aufgabe (2) – Cherubini, jbon
Johnny Depp (2) – jbon, SissyMFan
Marco Reus (2) – Marco2, Nik1979
Ron Wayne (2) – Rolli, SteveJ


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
Alfons Schubeck – SissyMFan
Bad Luck Brian – Mephisto
Buddy Holly – redfive
Daffy Duck – Tolotos
Dick Rowe – Rolli
Die Typen aus Hangover – Hope
Dinosaurier – jbon
Eigentorschütze – TNT
Elisha Grey – SteveJ
Frane Selak – PanzerHirn
Frauensuche – Buster
Georg Elser – redfive
Harry Potter – Hope
Harvey Ball – Rolli
Ich – Jeaniholic
Jacob Davis – Rolli
Jemand, dem die Freundin von jemand anderem ausgespannt wird – Cherubini
Jemand, der sehr viel Pech hat – Tolotos
Jemand, der wegen der (Deutschen) Bahn einen wichtigen Termin verpasst – Cherubini
Jerry Lewis – Tolotos
Jesus – PanzerHirn
Jobsuche – Buster
Kanye West – SissyMfam
Klaas Klever – Jeaniholic
Krankheiten – Buster
Liz Truss – jbon
Michael Schumacher – redfive
Mick Schumacher – Nik1979
Pechmarie – Hope
Princess Diana – redfive
Robert Scott (Südpol) – Jens4975
Rolli (weil er wahrscheinlich ausscheidet) – jbon
Silbermedaillengewinner – Jens4975
Steve Urkel – Mephisto
Uli Hoeneß – SissyMFan
Wortherkunft mittelalterliche Vogeljagd – TNT
Zweiter Mann auf dem Mond – Jens4975


*Punkte Runde 17*
Marco2 (17)
Nik1979 (14)
Mephisto (12)
Hope (10)
Jeaniholic (10)
SteveJ (10)
Cherubini (9)
TNT (9)
Tolotos (9)
Jens4975 (8)
Buster (6)
PanzerHirn (5)
Rolli (5)
SissyMFan (5)
jbon (4)
redfive (3)


*jbon *und *redfive *sind jeweils der unglückliche Zweite und der vergessene Dritte.
*willis *hat die Abgabefrist zum dritten Mal versäumt und scheidet aus dem Spiel aus.

Quote of the round: n/a
Spieler, die befürchteten, aufzurücken: 7


*Kategorie 18: Nennt fünf weltbekannte Marken.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Mittwoch, 02. November 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 17*
0 - Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Jeaniholic, Jens4975, TNT
2 - Hope, Mephisto, Tolotos
3 - jbon, redfive
4 - Cherubini, SissyMFan
5 - Buster
6 - Marco2
7 - Rolli

ausgeschieden - Glamour Girl, Max100, scherholder2k, willis -


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

Puuuuuuh mit 9!!!! Punkten nicht Letzter zu sein ist kein Glück sondern Dusel pur  

Auf ein Neues


----------



## SissyMFan (29 Okt. 2022)

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...


----------



## TNT (29 Okt. 2022)

*....Kategorie 18: Nennt fünf weltbekannte Marken....

das, fürchte ich, nimmt das selbe Ende wie die Pechvogelfrage....

*


----------



## jbon (29 Okt. 2022)

Das kam doch genauso, wie erwartet. Die 4 Punkte aber immer noch mehr als gedacht


----------



## Nik1979 (29 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Den Pessimismus bitte an der Garderobe abgeben.


OK, ich nehme alles zurück. Waren nur 37 Antworten ohne Punkte


----------



## Rally Vincent (29 Okt. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> OK, ich nehme alles zurück. Waren nur 37 Antworten ohne Punkte



Was man an der Garderobe abgibt, kann man dort auch wieder abholen...


----------



## willis (30 Okt. 2022)

Tut mir Leid Leute, aber das RL ist grauenhaft, und anstrengend, und zeitraubend...
Wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß 👋


----------



## Hope (30 Okt. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Der Kojote aus „Roadrunner und Koyote“ (2) – Jeaniholic, Mephisto


Ahhhh genau! Warum ist mir der nicht eingefallen!? 


Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Jemand, der bei WHIEDG viele schlaue Antworten gibt, aber trotzdem die wenigsten Punkte holt/ Wir Spieler bei dieser Aufgabe (2) – Cherubini, jbon


Und das hätte eigentlich die Top-Antwort werden müssen. 


Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Donald Duck (6) – Hope, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, Tolotos
> (Kater) Tom (aus Tom & Jerry) (4) – Hope, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto


Oh man und ich hab mir 2 Tage den Kopf zerbrochen bevor ich wenigstens auf die beiden gekommen bin und hätte echt nicht erwartet, daß die punkten und dann DAS! Jungs ihr seid super auf mich eingespurt, weiter so, dann klappt das doch noch mit meinem Sieg.  





willis schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid Leute, aber das RL ist grauenhaft, und anstrengend, und zeitraubend...
> Wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß 👋


Mensch willis, wie schade... hoffe es ist alles ok? Mitfiebern und Komentieren kannst Du ja trotzdem noch.


----------



## willis (31 Okt. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Ahhhh....
> 
> 
> Mensch willis, wie schade... hoffe es ist alles ok? Mitfiebern und Komentieren kannst Du ja trotzdem noch.


Ja, ist alles ok. Nur extrem wenig Zeit, sonst geht's mir eigentlich gut. Und natürlich gugg ich trotzdem noch rein und lästere so rum


----------



## Rally Vincent (2 Nov. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 18 (Marken)* 
Apple (14) – Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos
Coca-Cola (13) – Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, redfive, Rolli, SteveJ, TNT, Tolotos
McDonald’s (9) – Cherubini, Hope, jbon, Jens4975, Mephisto, PanzerHirn, redfive, SissyMFan, TNT
Microsoft (7) – Buster, Hope, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, SteveJ, TNT
Adidas (5) – Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Mephisto, Rolli
Nike (5) – Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, redfive, TNT
Amazon (3) – Marco2, Nik1979, Rolli
Mercedes Benz/Daimler Benz (3) – Buster, Jeaniholic, Marco2
Tesla (3) – PanzerHirn, Rolli, Tolotos
Google (2) – SteveJ, Tolotos
Facebook (2) – Nik1979, SissyMFan
Rolex (2) – Buster, Marco2


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
BMW – PanzerHirn
Burger King – SissyMFan
Ferrari – Jens4975
Intel – SteveJ
Johnny Walker – jbon
Rheinmetall – Buster
Samsung – Cherubini
Siemens – Buster
Tesa – Tolotos
Twitter – SissyMFan
Volkswagen – SissyMFan
Windows – redfive


*Punkte Runde 18*
Hope (48)
Mephisto (48)
TNT (48)
Cherubini (41)
jbon (41)
Jens4975 (41)
redfive (41)
Jeaniholic (40)
Nik1979 (39)
PanzerHirn (39)
Rolli (38)
SteveJ (36)
Tolotos (32)
Marco2 (29)
Buster (12)
SissyMFan (11) 


*Buster *und *SissyMFan *setzen eine Duftmarke.


Quote of the round: Mark Wahlberg, Mark Zuckerberg, Mark Forster, Deutsche Mark und Markklößchen



*Kategorie 19: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit dem Friseurbesuch in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Sonntag, 06. November 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 18*
0 - Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Jeaniholic, Jens4975, TNT
2 - Hope, Mephisto, Tolotos
3 - jbon, redfive
4 - Cherubini
5 - SissyMFan
6 - Buster, Marco2
7 - Rolli

ausgeschieden - Glamour Girl, Max100, scherholder2k, willis -


----------



## jbon (3 Nov. 2022)

Erschreckend, so gut habe ich ja noch nie abgeschlossen. 
Das macht mich fürchten, dass ich womöglich doch noch eine gemeinschaftsverträgliche Meinung entwickle.


----------



## Hope (3 Nov. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> *Punkte Runde 18*
> Hope (48)
> Mephisto (48)
> TNT (48)


Na also, geht doch! 



Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Quote of the round: Mark Wahlberg, Mark Zuckerberg, Mark Forster, Deutsche Mark und Markklößchen


 Klasse Idee!


----------



## Buster (4 Nov. 2022)

Nicht berauschend für mich


----------



## TNT (6 Nov. 2022)

Mein letzter Friseur Besuch....ob er mir heute nutzt? 😝


----------



## Rally Vincent (6 Nov. 2022)

*Antworten Runde 19 (Friseur)* 
 Schere (10)  – Cherubini, jbon, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, TNT, Tolotos
 Haare schneiden/(Kurz-)Haarschnitt (8)  – Buster, Cherubini, Hope, Jeaniholic, Nik1979, Rolli, SteveJ, TNT
 (Haare) Waschen (6)  – Hope, Mephisto, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SissyMFan, SteveJ
 (Haare) Färben/Blondieren (5)  – Buster, Mephisto, Rolli, SissyMFan, SteveJ
 Friseuse/Friseur (4)  – Hope, Jens4975, Nik1979, SissyMFan
 Kamm (4)  – Jeaniholic, Marco2, TNT, Tolotos
 Dauerwelle (3)  – Buster, Rolli, SteveJ
 Föhn (3)  – Cherubini, jbon, Tolotos
 (Kürzere) Haare (3)  – Jeaniholic, SissyMFan, Tolotos
 Quatschen/Smalltalk (3)  – Buster, Mephisto, TNT
 Umhang (3)  – Hope, PanzerHirn, TNT
 Frisur (2)  – Mephisto, Tolotos
 Haartrockner/Trockenhaube (2)  – Marco2, SteveJ
 (Klatsch-)Zeitschriften (2)  – Cherubini, Jens4975
 Kojak/Glatze (2)  – jbon, SissyMFan
 Locken/Krause (2)  – Marco2, Rolli


*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
 Bürste  – Marco2
 Föhnen  – Hope
 Friseursalon  – Nik1979
 Haarschneidemaschine  – Jens4975
 Kaffee  – Buster
 L’Oreal  – jbon
 Kopfwaschbecken  – Cherubini
 Minipli  – Rolli
 Shampoo  – jbon
 Spiegel  – Jeaniholic
 Stuhl  – Jens4975
 Trinkgeld  – PanzerHirn
 Warteschlange  – PanzerHirn


*Punkte Runde 19*
Nik1979 (28)
TNT (28)
Mephisto (26)
Jeaniholic (25)
SteveJ (24)
Cherubini (23)
Tolotos (22)
Hope (21)
SissyMFan (20)
Buster (19)
PanzerHirn (19)
Marco2 (18)
Rolli (18)
Jens4975 (16)
jbon (15) 


*Jens4975 *und *jbon *haben die Haare schön.
*redfive *hat die Abgabefrist zum dritten Mal versäumt und scheidet aus dem Spiel aus.

Quote of the round: So langsam stören die Haare beim Sehen... 
Spieler, die sich die Haare selber schneiden:  1 
Spieler, die heute Geburtstag haben:  1?



*Kategorie 20: Nennt fünf Begriffe, die man mit Schweinen in Verbindung bringt.
Abgabefrist:  Abgabeschluß ist Freitag, 11. November 2022, 21:00 Uhr*


*Spielstand Runde 19*
0 - Nik1979, PanzerHirn, SteveJ
1 - Jeaniholic, TNT
2 - Hope, Jens4975, Mephisto, Tolotos
3 - 
4 – Cherubini, jbon
5 - SissyMFan
6 - Buster, Marco2
7 - Rolli

ausgeschieden - Glamour Girl, Max100, redfive, scherholder2k, willis -


----------



## jens4975 (6 Nov. 2022)

Bevor jemand anderes das schlechte Wortspiel "schlecht abgeschnitten" bringt mache ich es lieber gleich


----------



## Nik1979 (6 Nov. 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Bevor jemand anderes das schlechte Wortspiel "schlecht abgeschnitten" bringt mache ich es lieber gleich


Oh da habe ich auch noch einen: Schade das scher(e)holder2k schon ausgschieden war. Er hätte die Runde auf Garantie gewonnen.


----------



## jens4975 (6 Nov. 2022)

Nik1979 schrieb:


> Oh da habe ich auch noch einen: Schade das scher(e)holder2k schon ausgschieden war. Er hätte die Runde auf Garantie gewonnen.


----------



## Hope (7 Nov. 2022)

Tja, da habt ihr wohl ein paar Haare lassen müssen... 

Hey wer ist denn das Geburtstagskind in der Runde?


----------



## jbon (7 Nov. 2022)

Die Furcht vor der gemeinschaftsverträglichen Meinung hat sich wieder verabschiedet.
Yay


----------



## Hope (7 Nov. 2022)

Hey @PanzerHirn ... ich hab da beim Stöbern was gefunden, was Du vielleicht schon vermißt hast...


----------



## PanzerHirn (9 Nov. 2022)

Hope schrieb:


> Hey @PanzerHirn ... ich hab da beim Stöbern was gefunden, was Du vielleicht schon vermißt hast...


----------



## Rally Vincent (11 Nov. 2022)

​
*Antworten Runde 20 (Schweine)* 
(Schweine-)Stall (8)  – Buster, Hope, Jeaniholic, Jens4975, Nik1979, Rolli, SissyMFan, TNT
Bauernhof (6)  – Buster, Cherubini, Marco2, Mephisto, Nik1979, SissyMFan
Ferkel (4)  – Buster, jbon, Jens4975, SissyMFan
Schweinebraten (4)  – Buster, Nik1979, PanzerHirn, TNT
Glück(sschwein)/Schwein gehabt (4)  – Cherubini, Jeaniholic, Marco2, Tolotos
(Im Dreck) suhlen (3)  – jbon, Rolli, SissyMFan
Schnitzel (3)  – Hope, Marco2, SteveJ
(Schweine-)Fleisch (3)  – Cherubini, Rolli, Tolotos
Tier(e) (3)  – Cherubini, Hope, Mephisto
(Schweinchen) Babe (2)  – Mephisto, Tolotos
(Schweine-)Borsten (2)  – Rolli, TNT
Grunzen (2)  – Nik1979, SissyMFan
Haltung/Landwirtschaft (2)  – Hope, PanzerHirn
Metzger/Schlachter (2)  – Marco2, PanzerHirn
Miss Piggy (2)  – Nik1979, Tolotos
Ringelschwanz (2)  – Jeaniholic, TNT
Schinken (2)  – jbon, SteveJ
Schweinerei (2)  – Buster, jbon
Sparschwein (2)  – Marco2, SteveJ
Speck/Bacon (2)  – jbon, Mephisto



*Antworten ohne Punkte* 
... im Weltall  – Jens4975
Eber  – Jens4975
Frischlinge  – Hope
Hausschwein  – SteveJ
Intelligenz  – Cherubini
Männer  – PanzerHirn
Peppa  – Mephisto
Rosa  – Tolotos
Sau  – Jens4975
Schweinegulasch  – Rolli
Schweinshaxe  – TNT
Spanferkel  – PanzerHirn
Steckdosenförmige Nase  – Jeaniholic
Wildschein  – SteveJ



*Punkte Runde 20*
Buster (24)
SissyMFan (23)
Nik1979 (22)
Marco2 (17)
Cherubini (16)
Hope (16)
Rolli (16)
TNT (16)
Jeaniholic (14)
jbon (13)
Mephisto (13)
Jens4975 (12)
Tolotos (11)
PanzerHirn (8)
SteveJ (7) 


*PanzerHirn *und *SteveJ *lassen die Sau raus.

Quote of the round: Schweine sind NICHT von Natur aus dreckig, sondern sind es nur wegen engen Stallhaltung. 
Spieler, die Traditions-Smileys ausgraben: 1



Damit haben wir (unerwarteterweise) bereits jetzt schon einen Gewinner – Nik1979.











*Endstand*
0 - Nik1979
1 - Jeaniholic, PanzerHirn, SteveJ, TNT
2 - Hope, Jens4975, Mephisto, Tolotos
3 - 
4 – Cherubini, jbon
5 - SissyMFan
6 - Buster, Marco2
7 - Rolli

ausgeschieden - Glamour Girl, Max100, redfive, scherholder2k, willis - 


Gratulation an *Nik1979*, der wettbewerbsübergreifend zum dritten Mal WHIEDG gewinnt (übrigens auch die letzte auf CPC gespielte Runde). Er verteidigt damit seinen Titel. Wenn Nik1979 hier im thread noch „Geschichte“ in einen Post reintippt, schreibt er damit Geschichte.





Getränkerechnungen bitte an den Gewinner.





Mir hat das Spiel Spaß gemacht, Euch hoffentlich auch. Danke an alle, die auch weiterspielen, wenn ein Gewinn möglicherweise leicht unwahrscheinlich geworden ist.





Wir gehen damit in die Winterpause, im nächsten Jahr können wir weiterspielen. Wenn es wieder losgeht, sagt Euren Freunden, Verwandten und Schwiegermüttern Bescheid.


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Glückwunsch *Nik1979 🍻 *


----------



## TNT (11 Nov. 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @Nik1979 - gut gespielt aber ruh dich nicht auf deinem Erfolg aus, wir werden dich jagen im neuen Jahr  

 Die 9 Bier gehen auf dich 


Dank an Rally für ein unterhaltsames Spiel, bin nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder dabei


----------



## Jeaniholic (11 Nov. 2022)

_Das ging ja schnell diesmal.
Glückwunsch an @Nik1979 _


----------



## Nik1979 (11 Nov. 2022)

Oh, die Geschichte  ging ja nun überraschend schnell zu Ende.

Klar, nächste Runde geht auf mich.

Vielen Dank Rally das du das Spiel am Leben gehalten hast. Ist immer ein Highlight.

Ja dann mal "Catch me if you can"


----------



## jbon (11 Nov. 2022)

Glückwunsch und Schwein gehabt @Nik1979
Danke Rally, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Tolotos (11 Nov. 2022)

Glückwunsch an den Seriensieger.
Und wieder großen Dank an Cheffe für die viele Arbeit, die das Spiel und die Auswertung macht.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Runde im neuen Jahr. 

PS: Dafür werde ich die nächsten Wochen knallhart trainieren und dann einen klaren Start-Ziel-Sieg einfahren. Diesmal habt ihr keine Chance.
Hmm, vielleicht lasse ich euch doch eine ganz kleine...


----------



## jens4975 (11 Nov. 2022)

Glückwunsch an den Sieger, Danke an den Spielleiter und auf ein neues im nächsten Jahr


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Nov. 2022)

Glückwunsch @Nik1979 🍻


----------



## Cherubini (12 Nov. 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Nik1979, und vielen Dank an Rally Vincent für das Spiel und die immer wieder tolle und kreative Spielleitung! 🥳


----------



## Buster (12 Nov. 2022)

*Glückwunsch Nik1979 🍺 *


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Das ist ja wirklich eine "Schweinerei"... 
Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mit meinen Antworten so baden gehe... 🙈
Naja: "That's life..." 

Glückwunsch an Nik1979 und vielen Dank an Rally Vincent für die geniale Spielleitung!


----------



## Hope (13 Nov. 2022)

WAAAS, schon vorbei?!




Aber ich hab doch noch gar nicht gewonnen!?!





Jungs, was macht ihr denn!? Ich wollte doch noch weiterspielen! War doch grad erst warm geworden... nach Runde 20 schon aus, das war aber kurz.



Nun denn... dann freuen wir uns schonmal auf die Fortsetzung im neuen Jahr... bis Silvester ist ja nimmer sooo lange, gell Rally?



(*anstups*)





Rally, war wieder einmal richtig klasse von Dir, Dir die Mühe mit dem Spiel zu machen und uns damit so viel Freude zu bringen. Herzliches



dafür! Und auch an meine lieb gewonnenen "alten" und neu dazugekommene Mitspieler ein dickes Dankeschön



es hat mich wie immer gefreut mit Euch spielen zu dürfen und besonders freut mich, daß diese schöne Tradition nicht mit der CPC untergegangen ist.





Und nun das wichtigste zuletzt: 

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH, Nik1979! *













Du Wiederholungstäter, das nächste Mal machen wir es Dir nicht wieder so leicht. Well played, buddy!


----------



## TNT (13 Nov. 2022)

Ich mag es gar nicht glauben, dass es schon vorbei ist.....


----------



## willis (14 Nov. 2022)

Leute, kaum bin ich raus, habt Ihr alle keine Lust mehr...




Dann guggt man nach einem hochverdienten, aber wie immer viel zu kurzem Urlaub



im Warmen hier nach dem Rechten und Peng



.
Dann Glückwunsch und freu Dich über Deinen letzten Sieg, @Nik1979





Auf ein Neues dann im nächsten Jahr...








an Euch alle und vor allem an @Rally Vincent


----------



## Buster (14 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ich mag es gar nicht glauben, dass es schon vorbei ist.....


Freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr TNT 🍺


----------



## willis (15 Nov. 2022)

Wie erfahre ich, als Gelegenheitsreingugger, wenn es wieder losgeht?


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

willis schrieb:


> Wie erfahre ich, als Gelegenheitsreingugger, wenn es wieder losgeht?


Na da wird sich doch einer von uns finden, der die ne PM schreibt 😇


----------



## willis (15 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Na da wird sich doch einer von uns finden, der die ne PM schreibt 😇


----------



## Tolotos (15 Nov. 2022)

willis schrieb:


> Wie erfahre ich, als Gelegenheitsreingugger, wenn es wieder losgeht?


Wir könnten Rally ja jetzt schon eine Anmeldung schicken...


----------



## Tolotos (15 Nov. 2022)

Oder in passender Form:
"Nenne fünf Teilnehmer des nächsten WHIEDG XVI..."


----------



## Hope (15 Nov. 2022)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Wir könnten Rally ja jetzt schon eine Anmeldung schicken...


Oder einfach den nächsten Einschreibethread schonmal öffnen...


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

Nenne 5 Tage im November an dem das Spiel weitergehen soll....😊


----------



## Rally Vincent (15 Nov. 2022)

Gibt bestimmt irgendwo eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Boardspielabhängige...


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)

"Die anonymen CPC/CB WHIEDG'oliker" 😳?


----------



## Tolotos (16 Nov. 2022)

Dann fange ich mal an:
"Hallo Leute, ich heiße Tolotos und ich bin boardspielsüchtig.
Es sind jetzt fünf Tage, dass ich auf Entzug bin..."


----------



## Hope (16 Nov. 2022)

Rally Vincent schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt irgendwo eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Boardspielabhängige...


Ähm Rally, wenn wir die Abhängigen sind... macht Dich das dann nicht zu unserem... Dealer?!


----------



## Rally Vincent (16 Nov. 2022)

Wenn ich meinem roten, nach Schwefel riechenden Boß nicht mindestens fünf Seelen pro Jahr... ich meine, was? Ich halte nur hin und wieder ein harmloses Spiel ab...


----------

